# Beaches Of The World



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*

*Costa Smeralda*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*

*Arcipelago della Maddalena*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Praia de Ponta Verde, Maceió , Brazil *


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hyams Beach, Jarvis Bay, New south wales, Australia*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Whitehaven beach, Whitsunday Islands, Queensland, Australia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bozas beach in Lakonia (Mani), Peloponnese*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dgiannios/4831202123/[/QUOTE]

*Psili Ammos beach, Patmos island (Dodecanese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/philippe_robert/4064286463/

*Elafonissi beach, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgangstaudt/1128360239/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rosignano (Tuscany, Italy)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Elafonissi Beach , Crete , Greece *


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Scala dei Turchi - Agrigento (Sicily, Italy)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rosignano , Tuscany , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing pics pincio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thank you, the same for you


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rosignano , Tuscany , Italy*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Budelli Island (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

Excellent photo's of all the beaches so far! 

Here are some from the west coast of Scotland which is quite far north but in the path of the gulf stream! :banana:

Luskentyre, Harris, Scotland










Scarista, Harris, Scotland











Sanna, Ardnamurchan, Scotland




















Machrihanish, Kintyre, Scotland











Tangy, Kintyre, Scotland











Seilebost, Lewis, Scotland





















Geàrrloch, Wester Ross, Scotland











Achadh Mhealbhaich, Assynt, Scotland


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

'S toigh leam achadh mhealbhaich agus seilebost cuideachd - cho cho breatha :yes: !

Moran taing johnny! :happy:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Arcipelago della Maddalena (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Arcipelago della Maddalena (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardinia , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spiaggia dei Conigli (Lampedusa, Sicily)*


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

wow!


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

*Maya Beach, Phi Phi, Thailand*








http://www.globetourguide.com/wp-co...hi2520island2520thailand2520pictures5b15d.jpg









http://edgecrosser.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/phi031.jpg


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

*Hua Hin - Cha-Am Beaches, Thailand*








http://www.tothailand.com/province/central/prachuap/images/huahin1.jpg









http://www2.tat.or.th/tat_branch/upload/dow/390/Hua Hin.JPG









http://www2.tat.or.th/tat_branch/upload/dow/383/Cha-Am Beach.JPG

Krab*i Beach, Thailand*








http://farm1.static.flickr.com/138/327455344_4041cecdfa.jpg?v=0


----------



## Ilgar (Jul 19, 2006)

Beach season in Azerbaijan

Sumgait, (Caspian Sea)









Baku, Absheron peninsula (Caspian Sea)













































Last album by user: Galandar


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

Thailand is awesome. My cousin went there for a couple of weeks and he loved it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaches in Greece*

*Perissa beach with black sand, Santorini island (Cyclades)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4862166417/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/simon_cocks/4828705028/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/santorinicars/4845461625/in/photostream/

*Beach of Matala, Crete*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/simply_m/4840988170/in/photostream/

*St. John beach, Thassos island (North Aegean reg.)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyaalya12/4859675666/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alyaalya12/4859059937/in/photostream/


----------



## Saigongirl (Jun 29, 2009)

It seems that european countries have few beaches with a long and wide stretch of white powdery sand ?


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

*Maragogi - Alagoas - BRASIL









panoramio - marciowr​*


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

*Praia de São Rafael, Albufeira - Portugal*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

Wow, those Sardinia beaches are really wonderful! Lovely!

Here is a pic I took of the south of Portugal...


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mombasa - Kenya*


----------



## mwanamwiwa (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

CARIBBEAN SEA AT COSTA RICA​

*PUNTA UVA*


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLA TORTUGA ON THE PACIFIC OCEAN, COSTA RICA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaches in Greece*

*Antipaxos beach, Ionian islands*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmanzi/4870854568/in/photostream/

*Kalamata's beach, Messinia (Peloponnese)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stacekar/4745055030/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cdsouza/4777794548/in/photostream/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Grande Pevero (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## mijo (Aug 14, 2009)

Guaymas Mexico


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

amazing pics kay:


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

I will post now, some beach I visited outside my country

Clearwater Beach, Florida, USA









Punta del Este, Uruguay


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

italiano_pellicano said:


> anyone can post pictures of their countries
> 
> do not tell me and to others what that they have to do


Take my post as a suggestion, not an order, please. :cheers:


----------



## DannyelBrazil (Sep 3, 2010)

Kulla said:


> ^^ Why would other peopel want to promote the beaches of countries they got nothing in common with ??


It's not only a matter of "promotion", but also, of admiring beaches. 
There are amazing beaches in my country, and outside it too. 

I really loved the pics of Greece and Italy here.
Next time I talk with somebody about beaches, I'll sure talk about the wonderful Greek and Italian beaches I saw here.


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

ISLA TORTUGA, COSTA RICA












Flickr
Usuario kberg10

























Flickr
Usuario Matt Pettengill​


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Golem beach Albania*


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

DannyelBrazil said:


> It's not only a matter of "promotion", but also, of admiring beaches.
> There are amazing beaches in my country, and outside it too.
> 
> I really loved the pics of Greece and Italy here.
> Next time I talk with somebody about beaches, I'll sure talk about the wonderful Greek and Italian beaches I saw here.


Well i mean you wanted to see beaches of specific countries you mentioned instead of asking other peopel to post them you could of done the same thing instead of asking others thats what i mean(t)


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

*Albanian Riviera* (pic taken somewhere between Dhermi and the Llogara pass)


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEACH OF SPAIN
CATHEDRALS BEACH WITH HIGH TIDE
LUGO PROVINCE - GALICIA COMMUNITY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kike_c









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kike_c


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BEACH OF SPAIN
CATHEDRALS BEACH WITH LOW TIDE
LUGO PROVINCE - GALICIA COMMUNITY*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduiturri









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduiturri









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eduiturri


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Al3XaNd4R (Mar 25, 2009)

Budva and St. Stefan, Montenegro


----------



## city_of_joy (Sep 29, 2009)

*Mamaia*, Romania









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4149423


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

The picture of Guaymas Mexico, just took my breath away


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Plage du Donnant, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Calanque Beach, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Var, France*


----------



## MarieLiesse (Oct 9, 2010)

*Beach of En Vau, France*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*calanque de en vau , france*


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

De Haan, Flanders, Belgium


----------



## a0America (Nov 16, 2010)

Excellent photo's of all the beaches, very impressive so far!


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

And WELCOME TO BULGARIA !!!

Let's start with Golden Sands beaches


----------



## b_two (Jul 27, 2008)

*BORACAY, PHILIPPINES*











http://uk.holidaysguide.yahoo.com/p-travelguide-21798-boracay_island_travel_guide-i










http://8pak.com/?p=446










http://www.lareserve-boracay.com/bo...ort/picture-of-boracay-beach-resort-index.htm










http://goseasia.about.com/b/2010/01/15/free-trip-to-philippines-beach-paradise-boracay.htm










http://miya-daywalker.com/blog/index.php?/archives/260-Boracay-Island,-Aklan.html


----------



## b_two (Jul 27, 2008)

CORON, PALAWAN, PHILIPPINES










http://www.corontour.com/










http://www.eyefetch.com/image.aspx?ID=855082










http://celinecats.wordpress.com/


----------



## b_two (Jul 27, 2008)

boracay from shangri-la boracay's website


----------



## b_two (Jul 27, 2008)

for moe images of philippine beaches & resorts just follow this link philippine beach destinations thread 2:cheers:


----------



## sirina (Nov 18, 2010)

*Really Beauty*

hello friends i see the pictures are too good i really like them all...


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> :nuts: english please !


 you have to use the google translator English - Spanish


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

*Welcome to Bulgaria !!!*

*The Cosmos camping beach*









*The wild beach near Byala I*









*The wild beach near Byala II*








by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Again Bulgaria with beach of Albena resort









by http://www.plaja.ro


----------



## Erhan (Feb 4, 2008)

*Öludeniz, Turkey*

http://www.tatilkampusu.com/link_goster.asp?id=7


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

*Thracian Cliffs beaches - Bulgaria*









by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## triodegradable (Apr 11, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

bulgarischer said:


> Again Bulgaria with beach of Albena resort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome aerial shots......nice beaches.


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

Linguine said:


> Awesome aerial shots......nice beaches.


Thank you, here is another aerial photo    

The Dyuni resort beach - Bulgaria Black sea








by Boby Dimitrov


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

Erhan said:


> *Öludeniz, Turkey*
> 
> http://www.tatilkampusu.com/link_goster.asp?id=7


SO BEAUTIFUL...I looove Turkey!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Some beaches in Rio...

RIO DE JANEIRO​

Pool Overview por Porto Bay Trade, no Flickr


Praia de Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro por twiga_swala, no Flickr


The so charming Ipanema Beach por B r u N N o, no Flickr


Riotur por Ascom Riotur, no Flickr


Ipanema Beach por Ma®celo, no Flickr


Ipanema beach - crossings por de-er, no Flickr


Love Soccer? por Adolfo Díaz Almazán, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bahia Honda , Florid Keys , Florida , USA*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bahia Honda , Florid Keys , Florida , USA*


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

*Cape Mount, Karachi, Pakistan
*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iffique/2881841237/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/zahidpk/2999485220/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/300390386/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice photos of pakistan


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Bahia Honda , Florid Keys , Florida , USA*


This is just SEX. I totally need a vacation.


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Not the white, sandy beaches of Florida but I think it's more interesting to look at:

North Yorkshire, England









Taken by ladyjaypeg


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Then we have the paradise that is the Isles of Scilly, South west England









Taken by derickwethans


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very very nice beachs


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful beaches  

I would love to stay there for a couple of days


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, unsourced photos have been deleted! However, I can undelete them if credit issue is resolved.


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

great beaches! a great place to unwind!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

more pics


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Lampedusa (Italy)*












Vista dal Promontorio by  iPatton , on Flickr


Lampedusa, isola dei conigli by the_crow_19_78, on Flickr


Spiaggia dei Conigli by Te-Cia, on Flickr


Spiaggia dei Conigli by Te-Cia, on Flickr


La Spiaggia dei Conigli by Te-Cia, on Flickr


Spiaggia dei conigli by lugana75, on Flickr


Lampedusa - Cala Pulcino by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Lampedusa - Isola dei Conigli by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Lampedusa , Spiaggia dei conigli by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Flying Boats by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Lampedusa (Italy)*


Mediterranean colors by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Sea Time by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


LAMPEDUSA - Tropico d'Italia by Christian Ferretti, on Flickr


Camminando lungo la scogliera by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Inizia lo spettacolo ....Beginning of the show by Lucio Sassi, on Flickr


Lampedusa - 08.2009 - PARADISE by GemyPT, on Flickr


Lampedusa, Spiaggia dei conigli [more inside] by Francesco Fanale, on Flickr


Isola dei Conigli by  iPatton , on Flickr


LAMPEDUSA - bricciola d'Africa Italiana by Christian Ferretti, on Flickr


Tranquillità by  iPatton , on Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Lampedusa (Italy)*


Wish by AndyMalt, on Flickr


DSC_0895 by AndyMalt, on Flickr


DSC_1094 by AndyMalt, on Flickr


l'oro della sera by fabio giovanetti, on Flickr


Mare Nostrum by claudiaindy, on Flickr


:-O by claudiaindy, on Flickr


The island by lucasiragusa, on Flickr


Isolotto dei Conigli by lucasiragusa, on Flickr


IMG_1096-1 by Pablo Cagliero, on Flickr


summer by isolo85, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR TANZANIA PHOTO BY GRORIA-BROWN*

PARADISE ISLAND









PAJE BEACH


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANGA TANZANIA*

PHOTO BY TANZAN


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tanzania is very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tanzania , Zanzibar*










http://gallery.photo.net/photo/1200072-lg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*isola d elba , spiaggia de le ghiaie , Italy*










http://www.infoelba.it/foto-isola-delba/spiagge/generiche/spiaggia-de-le-ghiaie.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ lovely photos again my friend but the links are leading to nowhere but the photos themselves. Can you provide the links that can lead us to the owners photo web pages or just simply give us their names? Thanks!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Carel Ris 的 Beach near Paje


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise


----------



## Al3XaNd4R (Mar 25, 2009)

Lampedusa is Beautifull!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Zé Eduardo... 的 Zanzibar Mnemba island


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Tanzanias beaches are paradise. are there hotels located ? 
are Kenias beaches south of Mombasa similar ?


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

Pfeuffer said:


> Tanzanias beaches are paradise. are there hotels located ?
> are Kenias beaches south of Mombasa similar ?


yeah, A lot of international hotel chains are located there, example Kempinski Hotels, Tanzania and Kenya have similar tourist products, from wildlife, mountains and those famous 3S (SUN, SEA ans SAND) So stiff competion though the other is doing well than the other
ZAMANI ZANZIBAR KEMPINSKI

Flickr 上 Jamie Kosich Designs 的 Zamani Zanzibar Kempinski


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

kiligoland said:


> yeah, A lot of international hotel chains are located there, example Kempinski Hotels, Tanzania and Kenya have similar tourist products, from wildlife, mountains and those famous 3S (SUN, SEA ans SAND) So stiff competion though the other is doing well than the other
> ZAMANI ZANZIBAR KEMPINSKI
> 
> Flickr 上 Jamie Kosich Designs 的 Zamani Zanzibar Kempinski


BARAZA

Flickr 上 BBM Explorer 的 Swimming pool at Baraza


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing lampedusa and zanzibar


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ lovely photos again my friend but the links are leading to nowhere but the photos themselves. Can you provide the links that can lead us to the owners photo web pages or just simply give us their names? Thanks!


ok


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Burleigh Beach


Morning Surfers by SimonM., on Flickr

Miami Beach / Surfers Paradise Beach / Main Beach


Surfers Paradise Dawn by SimonM., on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Nice pics

*Easter Island, Chile*


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*DAR ES SALAAM TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 Egui_ 的 Even goats and cattle like to go to the beach


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics of chile


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*TANZANIA*


Flickr 上 wernerjvr 的 Zanzibar


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice zanzibar


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

*Germany* Amrum Island


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing germany


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Sanya seaside, Hainan Island ( South China Sea Island ), China.
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=19269&extra=page=1&frombbs=1


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

* R**io de* *J**aneiro*


Cabritos - Boa Vista - 15-06-08 - (6) por Marcus Morais, no Flickr


mirante_caeté-04-07-07 015 por Marcus Morais, no Flickr


Praia de Ipanema e Leblon por c_feliperj, no Flickr


IMG_1614 por Carona Interativa, no Flickr


Ipanema Beach, Rio de Janeiro por Justin Coombs, no Flickr


Ipanema beach - crossings por de-er, no Flickr​


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

dar es salaam TANZANIA



the island... by beamtin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

mermaids... and white wine by beamtin, on Flickr


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

can you believe that?? by beamtin, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Perast,CRNA GORA

504 by Europeanul, on Flickr


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

BAR,Crna Gora

taken by me


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Tel Aviv 


Surfing in Tel Aviv by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


Surfer by Tleikvoll, on Flickr


mid day at the beach by amira_a, on Flickr


tel aviv_spiaggia_gay_hilton_beach by Quiiky.com, on Flickr


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

every photos i see about tel aviv are gay! hahhaa gotta go there!

gourgeous beaches! =D


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Didn't you know that Tel Aviv is one of the gay capitals of the world? I comק once a year to visit friends and can't leave it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Nice beaches


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Double post. Deleted.


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Bar,MONTENEGRO

taken by me


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Risan,Crna Gora

taken by me


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

after seeing this pictures, I would love to be on one of those beaches


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

kiligoland said:


> dar es salaam TANZANIA
> 
> 
> 
> the island... by beamtin, on Flickr



Wow!!!.....kay:


----------



## Prahova (Jun 30, 2011)

Montenegro

taken by me


----------



## Artemida (Dec 17, 2010)

*Геленджик*

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

edit


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

A beach in Stenshuvud, Scania, Sweden:

(c) wikipedia.com


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*St Ives, Cornwall, England*


St Ives Panorama by J-C-P, on Flickr

Porthminster Beach in summer by J-C-P, on Flickr

Porthminster Beach, St. Ives by ZedBee | Zoë Power, on Flickr

Porthminster Beach St Ives by manicgeth, on Flickr

St Ives from Porthminster Beach by gilesbooth, on Flickr

Palms on Porthminster Beach, St Ives by Mary Loosemore, on Flickr

Porthminster Beach by chatirygirl, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Montepaone , Catanzaro*










http://lh6.ggpht.com/_DVpCoENmJiM/TTsCSogc_TI/AAAAAAAAAHQ/RbIiSmO8Uu0/Spiaggia.jpg


----------



## pankajs (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful Man...


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*

*more zanzibar*



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise in Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise





Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise




Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Paradise in Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise in Zanzibar




Flickr 上 Emmepi79 的 Blue Paradise


----------



## Cuernavacacity (Feb 27, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> simplemente por que es un pais de corruptos ladrones , yo no hablo mal de mexico si no de los mexicanos


PENDEJO, el que nuestro gobierno sea corrupto no significa que toda la población sea asi, pinche ****** de wey


----------



## Cuernavacacity (Feb 27, 2009)

^^M.I.E.R.D.A


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tienes razon sin mexico este thread no serviria , por que mexico es lo mejor :lol::lol:



ferdinand mex said:


> si quieres q tu tema sea atractivo en este aspecto no puede faltar México pero como tienes una obsesión por ese país dudo q haya fotos de allá en este tema.
> 
> por cierto, porqué una persona puede odiar tanto a un país, porque no nos cuentas q te ha pasado con México?, claro no es q importe q tu no gustes de México, en absoluto no importa para nada pero si es curioso, no he visto otra persona más aferrada a hablar mal d una nación como tu lo haces en todo el foro de México, es evidente, y siempre se lo había querido preguntar.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Cuernavacacity said:


> PENDEJO, el que nuestro gobierno sea corrupto no significa que toda la población sea asi, pinche ****** de wey


la poblacion es igual


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow :nuts::nuts:



kiligoland said:


> *ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*
> 
> *more zanzibar*
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

zanzibar is really amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

pankajs said:


> Beautiful Man...


thanks


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

si ves en los threads e puesto fotos de mexico , tambien en los otros , simplemente no me gusta hablar de mexico por que la gente como tu dice que no puede faltar mexico por que sienten que su pais es unico pero realmente es comun y no tiene nada de especial , creeme que no solo mexico tiene playas , no entiendo el nacionalismo enfermo



ferdinand mex said:


> si quieres q tu tema sea atractivo en este aspecto no puede faltar México pero como tienes una obsesión por ese país dudo q haya fotos de allá en este tema.
> 
> por cierto, porqué una persona puede odiar tanto a un país, porque no nos cuentas q te ha pasado con México?, claro no es q importe q tu no gustes de México, en absoluto no importa para nada pero si es curioso, no he visto otra persona más aferrada a hablar mal d una nación como tu lo haces en todo el foro de México, es evidente, y siempre se lo había querido preguntar.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

post more pics guys


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rio Do Janeiro , Brazil*










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4044/4689240855_47aaeee1cb_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

edit


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates, incredible beach pics from Zanzibar....:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes zanzibar is amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Chia , Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6836915355_352038c6d8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Maragogi , Alagoas , Brazil*










http://www.brazildiversity.com/site/images/stories/Alagoas/Maragogi.jpg


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

WOW BEACHES ARE AMAZING!!

Im in awe of Englands Caribbean looking beaches  so AWESOME!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

SANTA MONICA, CALIFORNIA


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

PLAYA DEL CARMEN, MEXICO


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

TULUM, MEXICO


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Beach around LA PAZ, MEXICO









by SDTJ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322691













BY MARTE, from his amazing thread!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=343355&page=2


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

PLAYA BALANDRA, LA PAZ, BAJA CALIFORNIA SUR, MEXICO

For sure the most stunning beaches in all the Californias 





















by sonartico
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=510232&page=2


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

BY MARTE, from his amazing thread!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=343355&page=2

I think Baja California Sur, has some of the most beautiful, uknown beaches, not just in Mexico, but the world!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

BAJA

[/

By MARTE


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

BAJA





BY MARTE


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tulum is very nice , thanks for post the pictures


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Playa de Anfi del Mar , Isla de Gran Canaria , Spain*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3101/3180058812_6f42e06287_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7018/6803609399_90d005975c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Sicily , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6443951025_6186ee4aa0_z_d.jpg


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*























































































*SSCA*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice beaches of algeria


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brazil Beaches*



*Praia do Sargi (Sargi Beach) 










João Ebone*



*Itacaré*









caiopalazzo



*Praia do Tororão (Tororão Beach) - in Prado*









Fotos de AdrianoBH



*Praia do Espelho (Espelho Beach) - In Trancoso*









Felipe Carneiro



*Praia da Penha - (Penha Beach)*









turismobahia



*Praia do Espelho - (Espelho Beach)*









bluevelvetbr


*Uma Praia na Baia de todos os Santos, próximo a Salinas - (A Beach in Todos os Santos Bay, near Salinas)*









Chico.Ferreira


*Ilha de Itaparica - (Itaparica Island)
*








turismobahia


*Ilha de Itaparica - (Itaparica Island)
*








turismobahia


*Taperapuan em Porto Seguro - (Taperabuan Beach in Porto Seguro)*









bluevelvetbr

*More 2 of Itacaré*









helder_bosi









helder_bosi


*Praia do Espelho - (Espelho Beach)*









Acauã Fonseca

*
Porcos Bay I, Fernando de Noronha - State of Pernambuco*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paraty - State of Rio de janeiro*


paraty - rj por roney, no Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*Crosby Beach, Liverpool:*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cayo Blanco , Cuba*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5258/5573484645_5ba1d273b9_b.jpg










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5110/5627743470_e32251cc1a_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Red Beach, Santorini Island (source)










Koukounaries, Skiathos Island (source)










Liapades, Corfu Island (source)










Voutoumi, Antipaxos Island (source)










Balos, Crete Island (source)










Lichadonisia, Euboea Island (source)










Palaiokastritsa, Corfu Island (source)










Kolona, Kythnos Island (source)










Porto Katsiki, Lefkada Island (source)










Heromylos, Euboea Island (source)










Lemonakia, Samos Island (source)










Canal d'Amour, Corfu Island (source)










Vourvourou, Chalkidiki (source)










Navagio, Zakynthos Island (source)










Kolios, Skiathos Island (source)










Lindos, Rhodes Island (source)










Balos, Crete Island (source)










Agios Sostis, Zakynthos Island (source)










Egremni, Lefkada Island (source)










Nea Peramos, Kavala (source)










Alonaki, Preveza (source)










Vlychada, Santorini Island (source)










Glossa, Messinia (source)










Mavra Volia, Chios Island (source)










Metochi, Chalkidiki (source)










Fakistra, Pelion (source)










Matala, Crete Island (source)










Vido Islet, Corfu Island (source)










Mylopotamos, Pelion (source)










Alogomantra, Milos Island (source)










Myrtidiotissa, Corfu Island (source)










Loutraki, Corinthia (source)










Mandraki, Skiathos Island (source)










Perissa, Santorini Island (source)










Agios Nikitas, Lefkada Island (source)










Foinikounta, Messinia (source)










Limnonari, Skopelos Island (source)










Myrtos, Cephalonia Island (source)










Cape Andrines, Skopelos Island (source)










Antisamos, Cephalonia Island (source)










Polyaigos, Kimolos Island (source)










Cape Arilla, Corfu Island (source)










Voidokoilia, Messinia (source)










Kyra Panagia, Karpathos Island (source)










Saliara, Thassos Island (source)


----------



## oernesto (Jun 15, 2009)

Mazatlán, Sinaloa, México.
Lugar: Olas Altas.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely photos....kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Laguna Beach, California.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*NUNGWI ZANZIBAR TANZANIA*


Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr




Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr



Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Zanzibar, l`isola che non c`e` by falchisara, on Flickr


Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr



Nungwi, Zanzibar by falchisara, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

* Nha Trang , Vietnam*










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/95/208943742_a2c891d1ff_b_d.jpg


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

That's why the Gods chose Greece to be their home.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes and italy


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kovalam , India*










http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs43/f/2009/089/7/f/kovalam_beach_by_Sischi.jpg


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cefalù, Sicily* - *Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## giosafat (Apr 30, 2011)

giosafat said:


> *Cefalù, Sicily* - *Italy*





italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing


^^ I live there! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow che bellissimo posto , quando mi inviti


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cefalu , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7273/6889706844_636a4da448_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riserva dello Zingaro , Trapani , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7137/6860649862_c4cb1ec11c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riserva dello Zingaro , Trapani , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7057/6916084871_e53bcdf80e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fernando de Noronha , Brazil*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8020/6961799094_0fe99dae55_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not a journalist im a photographer 

but yes a traveler who love the world


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Saint Vincent*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7088/6964305434_8886a115d4_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Glovers Atoll , Belize*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2617/3993715451_8d320d4e25_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Maya Key Private Island Retreat - Roatan, Honduras*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8013/7107797223_67774ccb52_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nicaragua , Central America*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7063/6948879118_9e178b9425_b_d.jpg


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Algeria, Collo*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Abu Dhabi , UAE*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6989915385_ee60ea494f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nosy Iranja , Madagascar*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3253/2911782264_6ffe2bdf36_b_d.jpg


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Vumawimbi Beach, Pemba, Tanzania.*



Flickr 上 brittonpaul83 的 P7230366



Flickr 上 XKD 的 Vumawimbi



Flickr 上 XKD 的 white!


----------



## boyhandsome9x2012 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Vietnam*

Bai Dai - Nha Trang City - Khanh Hoa Province





Beach of Nha Trang City Centre




Doc Let - Khanh Hoa Province


----------



## boyhandsome9x2012 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Vietnam*

Vinpearl Land Cable Car



http://me.zing.vn/apps/photo?params=/dt/truong_greenandyellow/apps/photo/album/photo-detail/id/1230527396?from=ab

Doc Let - Khanh Hoa Province

http://me.zing.vn/apps/photo?params=/dt/truong_greenandyellow/apps/photo/album/photo-detail/id/1230524974?from=ab
http://me.zing.vn/apps/photo?params=/dt/truong_greenandyellow/apps/photo/album/photo-detail/id/1230523266?from=ab
http://me.zing.vn/apps/photo?params=/dt/truong_greenandyellow/apps/photo/album/photo-detail/id/1230522651?from=ab


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the fantastic beach photos...kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## nordgutt (Apr 9, 2012)

*Philippines*

Boracay Island is a small "dog bone" shaped island south of the capital, Manila.


White Beach, Boracay Island by Rezty @ Galleri Fevik, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Rodiles beach in Asturias, North coast of Spain


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

muy bonita


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa , spain

playas por pretphoto, en Flickr

Moncofa playa por pretphoto, en Flickr

playa de Nules, spain

Nules por pretphoto, en Flickr
Mediterranean coast.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

La Azohia, spain

La azohía por pretphoto, en Flickr

Playa de La Azohía por Vicente M-Esparza, en Flickr

Bahía de La Azohía por Gabriel Navarro Carretero, en Flickr
La Azohia, Cartagena, spain


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

vamos postea unas fotos buenas


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amalfi , Italy*










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1054/1478955364_6a96a65c73_o_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Baia Delle Zagare , Gargano , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

*Brazil*


Praia Brava








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rodrigovieirasoares/2159882256/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia de Jacarecica do Sul








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonatasaraujo/6863322700/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia de Trancoso








http://www.flickr.com/photos/d-l/6066565088/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia do Sancho








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedra_de_sisifo/529118827/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia do Tambaqui








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fhmolina/3308385440/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia de Boa Viagem








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gustavopenteado/5207178366/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia do Leão








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mariana_mincarone/3579255888/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia dos Porcos








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcio_freitas/3993568663/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia dos Carneiros








http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuelezunelli/2236561312/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia de São José - Itacaré








http://www.flickr.com/photos/caiopalazzo/4307529706/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia do Espelho








http://www.flickr.com/photos/exbr/6896790816/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Praia de Cajaíba








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fredfoto/3477585513/sizes/o/in/photostream/

Praia Jericoacoara








http://www.flickr.com/photos/beatlebomb/6879729428/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New Zealand*


Matapouri, Tutukaka coast by cathm2, on Flickr









by André Pipa









by Larry He


Cathedral Cove - New Zealand by Jill & Rob, on Flickr


Whangarei Heads - Whangarei - New Zealand 023 by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Untitled by Rosino, on Flickr


Matapouri Beach by jamesdelf, on Flickr


Heaphy beach, New Zealand by skybluetara, on Flickr


New Chums by Piotr Zurek, on Flickr


NZ 1 282 by damn_camera, on Flickr


Kaiteriteri Beach, New Zealand. by chris.bryant, on Flickr


New Chums Beach by Grumble Bunny, on Flickr


Langs Beach, New Zealand by vickymagnisali, on Flickr


Oriental Bay Wellington New Zealand by the-family, on Flickr


Cathedral Cove - Hahei - Coromandel Peninsula - New Zealand by Julien | Quelques-notes.com, on Flickr


Salt Air Scenic Flights - Bay of Islands, New Zealand by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Roberton_Island by action adventure videos, on Flickr


Abel Tasman National Park by Larry He, on Flickr


21 JAN 12 25°C OMAHA BEACH by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Very nice beaches


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Philippine Beaches*



Kerbs said:


> *Palawan Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*El Nido, Palawan, Philippines*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Amanpulo, Palawan*
(Ultra-exclusive Beach)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Panglao Island, Bohol*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Siargao Island, Surigao*

http://www.tropicalbeachgetaways.com/south-east-asia/philippines/siargao-island/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*CROATIAN BEACH*

Banje Beach Dubrovnik Croatia










photo by smug










photo from www.bendiscombanje


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beach*

Makarska beach - Croatia


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

Stniva Beach - Island Vis Croatia


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beach*

Mljet Island beach -Croatia


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beaches*

Charvatsko beach - Gradac -Croatia









photo by unterkunft-kroatien.com











photo by www.croatia.hr[/URL]








photo by www.croatia.hr



















photo by www.croatia.hr









photo by www.croatia.hr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatia Beach*

Golden Horn Beach- Island Brac -Croatia











photo by villa jasmin










photo by vila jasmin












photo by wikimedia.org


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5194/7223092858_cd2e42318c_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Parham Town, British Virgin Islands , United Kingdom *










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7080/7223095166_cb60c6c19d_b_d.jpg


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Croatian Beach*

Baska Voda beach- Split Riviera -Croatia





















photo by apbaric











photo by cratiainfo.com


----------



## Baleares (Feb 12, 2012)

Some of them have too much photoshop. But others are just like paradise!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice series of beach pics....kay:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Puerto Galera, Mindoro*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Boracay Island*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte, Philippines*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## halazoun (May 11, 2011)

cancun mexico










phuket thailand


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing Philippines thanks for the pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

cancun is really horrible


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Sun, sea and sand! Sounds good to me! :cheers2:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

ur welcum!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Caramoan, Camsur*
_site of Survivor France (2 editions), Survivor Israel, Survivor Turkey, Survivor Serbia and Survivor Bulgaria and the latest Survivor US_


























credits to Claire Raborar


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Coron, Palawan*


Kerbs said:


>


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Mactan, Cebu*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Taytay, Palawan*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow asia have amazing beaches


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jesolo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7182/6857054203_361c14bd23_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Jesolo , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7196/6857071533_2191f96386_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rimini , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5331/7064306597_01433ffb28_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

post more photos guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Hamilo Coast, Nasugbu, Batangas*



































http://rootcrops.blogspot.com


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*CROATIAN BEACHES*

Croatian Beaches are "Heaven on Earth''

Baska beach- Island Krk Croatia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice beaches of croatia


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Capones Island, Zambale*s


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Anawangin Cove, Zambales*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Cape Engano, Palaui Island, Cagayan, Philippines*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Beaches in Gotland and the surrounding islands, Sweden:


Blue Lagoon, Gotland by Susanne Davidson, on Flickr

_image hosted on *flickr*_








Gotland by Dansann, on Flickr


Daybreak on Faro by mbowman64, on Flickr


Fleringe stone beach by vauvau, on Flickr


Beach, Gotland, Sweden by Ben124., on Flickr


Gotland, Sweden by Ben124., on Flickr


Bläse, Gotland by okidoki kommunikation, on Flickr


Sunset approaching by mimmi, on Flickr


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

A couple of Algarvian beaches in Lagos, Portugal


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Calicoan Island, Eastern Samar*, Philippines


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Batanes, Philippines*





















































_credits Nindy2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Apo Island, Negros Oriental,* Philippines


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Philippines


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*











Facebook


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Cancun and Mayan Riviera, Mexico


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

esa no es la riviera maya es cancun en las primeras fotos , y es horrible lleno de edificios con una costa devastada


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ La 3°, 5°, 6° y 7° foto si son Riviera Maya, ni se nota la diferencia, la playa de Cancún está bien, no se de donde le ves lo acapulco ( playa asquerosa y cerda)


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santa Barbara , California , United States Of America*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6002/5993541718_9f07a9d19f_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Santa Barbara , California , United States Of America*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6139/5992979717_6bba2bccc9_b_d.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Dalupiri Island, San Antonio, Northern Samar,* Philippines


























_credits gerryruiz photoblog mark II_


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ah no la riviera maya es muy bonita , tiene lindos lugares y playas aun virgenes en vez cancun no es diferente llena de edificios pero tampoco esta tan mal como acapulco 





gabrielbabb said:


> ^^ La 3°, 5°, 6° y 7° foto si son Riviera Maya, ni se nota la diferencia, la playa de Cancún está bien, no se de donde le ves lo acapulco ( playa asquerosa y cerda)


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

una de las fotos que pusistes es de las islas malvinas


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa / Moncofar (Spain)

moncofa-playa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa (costa azahar, spain)

playa de Moncofa por pretphoto, en Flickr

barca en la playa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

gabrielbabb said:


> Cancun and Mayan Riviera, Mexico




















pics by my sister


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

eco monsters and devasted coast of cancun , mexico


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

but very nice pics


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*Seychelles*

Silhouette Island, my pics





































http://igor-demiurge.blogspot.com/search/label/Beaches


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice pics of algeria


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## zetanol (Sep 19, 2008)

Amazing all of them, but, as a mediterranean citizen i just can say, how beautiful is the mediterranean!


----------



## kiligoland (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kiwengwa - Zanzibar*



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Kiwengwa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Zanzibar - Tanzania



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Prison Island - Zanzibar




Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Uroa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Kiwengwa - Zanzibar



Flickr 上 Eden Viaggi 的 Uroa - Zanzibar


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love zanzibar is incredible amazing


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

Siguiente


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

Next...


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

Siguiente


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

Siguiente


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

The following pictures are 100% real while 70% of the pictures in this thread are edited digitally.

*MEXICAN CARIBBEAN*

Xcacel









Banco Chinchorro


















































Mahahual

















Punta Herrero










Bahia del Espiritu Santo

















Santa Rosa


















Cayo Culebra

















Sian Kaan


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

jaja edited and this is real :lol: :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Our New House por snow55, en Flickr


----------



## abcdaniel (Jun 2, 2009)

MEXICAN CARIBBEAN II Parte

Tulum

























Xpu Ha


















Puerto Aventuras










Playacar


































Playa del carmen



















































































Mayakoba


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


La Cala por osolev, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Riviera Maya , Mexico*


El Paraiso Beach por DolliaSH, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> jaja edited and this is real :lol: :lol:


yea right he probably just wanted to put on his humor... real but w/ text! Nice try...


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

http://travelerscouch.blogspot.com


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Tawi-tawi, Philippines*








http://tropicalpenpals.com








http://www.sailblogs.com



































http://www.hijabified.net


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## daahir (Apr 11, 2012)

*SOMALIA*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

tnx!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Oslob, Cebu,* _Philippines_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Kalanggaman Islet, Palompon, Leyte*, _Philippines_


mao rong said:


>











http://travelerscouch.blogspot.com


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Amazing Philippines


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Amami Oshima Island , Kagoshima , Japan*


Paradise beach, kayak-access only, Amami, Japan por ippei + janine, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lanikai , Hawaii*


Lanikai por XJCreations, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lanikai , Hawaii*


Mokulua Islands from Lanikai Ridge por danshawaii, en Flickr


----------



## croat34 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Island Murter- CROATIA*

Lovisce Beach(Island Murter)- Croatia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa beach, spain


Uploaded with ImageShack.us
16 juny 2012


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Malta*


Malta - Armier Bay - Spiaggia per famiglie - Servizi por fidicaro, en Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

as Filipinas tem um mar perfeito!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/282979_193622540765260_119621414_n.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Raja Ampat*, _Indonesia_









http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/599206_281855648580089_494757877_n.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Langkawi*, _Malaysia_








http://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/550893_281745658591088_1206411279_n.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Komodo*, _Indonesia_








http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/524886_269426043156383_1170815510_n.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Krabi*,_ Thailand_








http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/398876_255202387912082_396633169_n.jpg


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

california is really amazing


----------



## jipsi01 (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear Montenegrin-CG
Thank you for your picture it is really amazing beach.


----------



## johnsmith88 (Jun 8, 2012)

by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*Fernando de Noronha, Brazil*


Fernando de Noronha, Pernambuco por Visit Brasil, no Flickr


Fernando de Noronha/PE por Thiapu, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

*São Conrado Beach, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Maldives , United Kingdom*

 Common colors of Maldives por m o d e, en Flickr


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

*Algeria*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/4419624283/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/branine/4419623769/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

ITALY-CALABRIA-CAPO VATICANO

volare hohoho di pasquale preiti, su Flickr



DSC00504 di pasquale preiti, su Flickr


P1010670 di pasquale preiti, su Flickr


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

*TROPEA-CALABRIA-ITALY*



DSC02956 di fragonorh, su Flickr

*ZAMBRONE "scoglio del leone"-CALABRIA-ITALY*


DSC02884 di fragonorh, su Flickr


*GROTTICELLE-CALABRIA-ITALY*


DSC03059 di fragonorh, su Flickr

*"TONO"-CALABRIA-ITALY*


DSC03484 di fragonorh, su Flickr

*SANTA MARIA DI RICADI-CALABRIA-ITALY*


DSC03324 di fragonorh, su Flickr

PARADISE1-CALABRIA-ITALY


DSC03692 di fragonorh, su Flickr

PARADISE2-CALABRIA-ITALY


DSC03589 di fragonorh, su Flickr

PARADISE3-CALABRIA-ITALY


DSC03544 di fragonorh, su Flickr

*PETTO BIANCO-CALABRIA-ITALY*


DSC03280 di fragonorh, su Flickr


DSC03305 di fragonorh, su Flickr


DSC03298 di fragonorh, su Flickr


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Kriativus said:


> That's why the Gods chose Greece to be their home.


You do realize Greek Mythology is a all myth right? :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing italy


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL pictures from Italy, @fragonorh! :applause:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2012)

*Boracay* named #1 Best Island in the world! It's more fun in Boracay! 
http://www.mb.com.ph/articles/365540/boracay-2012-world-s-best-island








*BORACAY 2012 WORLD’S BEST ISLAND*

READERS of the international magazine, Travel + Leisure, have voted the Philippine top destination, Boracay Island in Malay, Aklan Province, in its Annual World’s Best Awards as the “World’s Best Island” for 2012. Known for its crystal blue waters and white, powdery sand, Boracay received a score of 93.10 to top the 10 Best Islands list this year.

The criteria for World’s Best Island include natural attractions, activities and sights, restaurants and food, visitors and people and value for money. Other categories in the annual awards are World’s Best City, Hotel, International Airline, Domestic Airline, Tour Operator, and Hotel Spa. In the last category, the Discovery Shores Hotel, also in Boracay, won the award for the Asia sub-category.

This is the 17th year of Travel + Leisure’s World’s Best Awards. Each year, readers of Travel + Leisure are invited to answer a questionnaire, either online or in a Travel + Leisure magazine. The 74-year-old magazine, based in New York City, is published by the American Express Publishing Corporation, a subsidiary of American Express Company.

It is the second time Boracay Island has made it to the list. The first time it was recognized by the magazine was in 2011 when it was ranked as the fourth best island in the world. This year’s top 10 island destinations are: *Boracay, Philippines; Bali, Indonesia; Galapagos, Ecuador; Maui, Hawaii; Great Barrier Reef Islands, Australia; Santorini, Greece; Kauai, Hawaii; Big Island, Hawaii; Sicily, Italy; and Vancouver Island, British Columbia*. They will be honored at a ceremony on July 19, 2012 at the Conrad New York Hotel in New York City.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing , but the best island in the world ?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

fragonorh said:


> *CALABRIA-ITALY*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a shame! two beautiful beaches ruined by those horrible structures, probably illegal, definitely doomed to erosion.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Maldives , United Kingdom*
> 
> Common colors of Maldives por m o d e, en Flickr


stunning...


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

mi3max said:


> What a shame! two beautiful beaches ruined by those horrible structures, probably illegal, definitely doomed to erosion.



:dunno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Bol, island Brač Croatia*


IMG_3016 by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


IMG_3978 by ahenobarbus, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Bol by Mr <e> Man, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Bol by Htart, on Flickr


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Sanii said:


> Liskamen Beach, Brela, Dalmatian Coast, Croatia by Daniel Newcombe, on Flickr




thanks!
:eek2::bow:


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Baja California Peninsula, MEXICO*


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Baja California Peninsula (MEXICO)*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*

*Mostaganem*


----------



## carlsmorisson09 (Jul 21, 2012)

This is in Coron, Palawan, Philippines. So relaxing and friendly ambiance.


Dashquid
fatlossprofessional.co.uk
fatlossprofessional
mobilehelper
securetrip
whichpetcover
google
abc
facebook
craigslist


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Los Cabos, Mexico*

Pacific Ocean


----------



## MARIZALLON (Jul 19, 2012)

wow those are really beautiful..


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Loreto, B.C.S. (Mexico)*

*-Gulf of Cortes-*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2012)

Sanii said:


> Kamen Brela, Brela, Dalmatian Coast, Croatia by Daniel Newcombe, on Flickr


Amazing! Loved Croatia. That water looks so refreshing.


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Thank you!

On the link you can see some photos of other croatian beaches I posted
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1146571&page=12


----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

*capriccioli, sardegna italy*


----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

*grande pevero sardegna, italy*


----------



## poveroate (Jul 15, 2012)

*capo testa*


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Pamalican Island, PHILIPPINES*










*Catandayagan Falls, Masbate, PHILIPPINES*

(Water cascading directly into the ocean)











*Snake Island, PHILIPPINES*












*Yohoho Lagoon, Siargao, PHILIPPINES*










Photos courtesy of *xxxriainxxx*


----------



## alymariephotography (Jul 19, 2012)

An excellent photography.. or An Awesome shots. great work you done. I am to enjoying to show your photographs. thanks for sharing.


----------



## reyvil888 (Dec 21, 2010)

*Boracay , Philippines*

* Travel+Leisure 2012 World's Best Island*
http://www.travelandleisure.com/worldsbest/2012/islands


Boracay Island Philippines by amielkirbybalagtas, on Flickr



Boracay White Beach Panorama by Elmar Bajora, on Flickr


Boracay Island Beach Resort by Darius Pimentel, on Flickr


White Beach Boracay by christof.schoessler, on Flickr


White Beach, Boracay by mvdelrosario217, on Flickr


Afternoon on Boracay's White Beach by christof.schoessler, on Flickr


Boracay_White_Beach_by_LaMiche by LaMiche 威廉, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Sardinia (Italy) again..*

Stintino

La pelosa di AttilioCorrenti( Attila2006 -Maverick), su Flickr


La Pelosa di LucaPicciau, su Flickr

Santa Teresa


santa teresa di gallura di sergio.cass, su Flickr


Santa Teresa di Gallura - Baia della Marmorata di C Zaetta, su Flickr


La battigia della Valle dell'Erica di mbald60, su Flickr


----------



## dano0 (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Corsica , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/470218_10151048564140097_1416109271_o.jpg


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Ilocos, Philippines


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Kapupurawan, Ilocos, Philippines


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

moncofa-playa por pretphoto, en Flickr
Moncofa beach (Castellón, spain) Mediterranean.

Moncofa playa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Nules beach (Castellon, spain): mediterranean

nules-playa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aruba , Holland Caribbean*










http://www.lastmoment.cz/tourfoto/photos_2010_08/5836.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Aruba , Holland Caribbean*










http://www.godreamvacations.com/imageGallery1/1340741098_207135-900px.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Playa Del Carmen , Mexico*










http://www.godreamvacations.com/imageGallery1/1340741097_115651-900px.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ocho Rios , Jamaica*










http://www.godreamvacations.com/imageGallery1/1340739042_858165-900px.jpg


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Turkish Stairs - Realmonte (Agrigento) - Sicily (Italy)*


Rex__Siciliae said:


> _*Photo from http://www.flickr.com/. *All rights reserved to the Author*_


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Morocco Beaches 






















Mir Left


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Amazing pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow sicily is amazing


----------



## bulgarischer (Oct 6, 2010)

*Photo panorama of Sunny Beach resort Bulgaria*










by DSLEWIS


----------



## dano0 (Nov 13, 2011)

PUERTO VALLARTA, MEXICO


----------



## dano0 (Nov 13, 2011)

PUERTO VALLARTA MEXICO


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

Fab87 said:


> ^^ I love Pag and its lunar landscapes :cheers:


On Krk island there are also such


The Hidden Bay by PsychoScheiko, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is definitely one of the best threads on Skyscrapercitythanks for sharing those stunning images.kay:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

*VENEZUELA:*


Tucacas by JustyleR., on Flickr


Playa Cata Venezuela by josevnz2, on Flickr


toma desde lo alto! by creative nelsy, on Flickr


Cayo Sombrero by Surtraveling.com, on Flickr


Clear Waters - Los Roques Venezuela by whl.travel, on Flickr


Francisqui - Los Roques, Venezuela by whl.travel, on Flickr


Los Roques desde el avión by Alejandro_G, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Oropesa (Castellon, spain)

Sand of Gold (Playa de la Concha, Oropesa del Mar, Costa Azahar) por Sketch Book, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Peñiscola (Castellon, spain)

Castellón Costa Azahar - Peñíscola por comunitatvalenciana, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Nules beach. Castellón, spain

Nules playa I por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous beach photos....:cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

P
Peñíscola por Efrén Sánchez, en Flickreñiscola (Castellon, SPAIN)


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Beach of Tropea, Calabria - Italy*











http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7169/6823005541_3603857f41_b_d.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

ALMASSORA (CASTELLON, SPAIN)

Al mar! por Miss_Marple, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

MONCOFA, SPAIN

Bronceándome en Moncófar por p david, en Flickr


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Costa Rica - Pacific Site - Guiona Beach


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

Costa Rica - Pacific Side (Nicoya) - Playa de Coyote


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

*TORTUGA ISLAND... COSTA RICA*


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

wow tortuga is awsome, how could i miss that when i was in costa rica..

i can understand that the pirates of carribean populate it


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Zipolite , Mexico*










http://genova.erasuperba.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/zipolite.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spain*










http://eventi.zenazone.net/genova/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Lezione-di-surf_1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pozzalo ,Italy*










http://www.hotellaconchiglia.it/res...l-la-conchiglia-4-stelle-palinuro-cilento.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Palinuro , Italy*










http://www.vacanze-cilento.it/wp-content/uploads/Palinuro01.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tossa Del Mar , Spain*


tossa del mar por PIZZO76, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cornero , Italy*


DSCN4189 por si182, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cornero , Italy*


Spiaggia Urbani por si182, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sidney , Australia*


Spiaggia a nord di Sydney por STWWSPaolo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sidney , Australia*


Spiaggia deserta por STWWSPaolo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Durazzo , Albania*


spiaggia-di -durazzo por fatosm, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Portofino , Italy*


Pirati nella baia por STEFANO PODESTA', en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ponente , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6040/6256790033_0ef5383502_b_d.jpg


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*Kelebekler Vadisi - Turkey*



















source:caferuj.com.tr


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*Asi Bay - Turkey*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/whltravel/4169663666/


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

*Ölüdeniz - Turkey*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ccdoh1/6449649281/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tsarabanjina , Madagascar*


Tsarabanjina - La spiaggia por **Morgana**, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar*


Tropical beach landscape por Pierre-Yves Babelon, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar*


Another postcard from Madagascar por Armin Hofen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar*


Nosy Be - on the Beach por Ste & Kate, en Flickr


----------



## keyseoman (Oct 27, 2012)

Such beautiful beaches.I love beach so much <3.Thanks so much for your sharing


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing beach pics, especially the last one..


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa (Castellon, Spain)*

playa de moncofa por pretphoto, en Flickr


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Balikpapan - Indonesia


Dream Rocks by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Madagascar is so beautiful...

Great pics! kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Malibu California


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

North Shore, Oahu


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Wayag, Raja Ampat, Indonesia




























parvita's photostream


----------



## Erran (Feb 10, 2010)

Takabonerate, one of larger atol in Indonesia




































Senantyann's photostream


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous....


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice


----------



## frontopcg (Aug 15, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Sardegna , Italia*
> 
> *Cala Goloritzè (golfo di Orosei, Sardegna) , Cala Goloritzè (Orosei gulf, Sardinia)*


This is incredible. Very nice shot. I've never gone to beach until this summer. Before I lived in inland and I've no chance to see the sea. :cheers: Sea beach is great.


_____________
architectural visualization


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alcossebre (Castellon coast, Spain)*

Alcocebre. por rqvalencia, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes sardinia have amazing colors


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Xilxes (Castellon coast, Spain)*

_MG_4822-Amanecer en Xilxes. por vipuchol, en Flickr

_MG_0922-xilxes por vipuchol, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Puerto de Sagunto* Beach (Valencia, spain)

Rocas-mar-tierra por Abuelo Pedro, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Canet de Berenguer* Beach (Valencia, spain)

la playa de Canet de Berenguer por Barbacolorá, en Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Sardinia is awesome!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Falsterbo, Southern Sweden:


Falsterbo Horse Show by Falsterbo Horse Show, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8078087670/in/photostream/


Falsterbo Beach by MissRAble, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa beach (Castellon coast, Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Keep em coming!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Porto Cervo , italy*










http://cdn.blogosfere.it/sardegna/images/spiaggia-capriccioli-arzachena-costa-smeralda.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Positano , Italy*










http://www.fotoeweb.it/sorrentina/Foto/Positano/Positano spiaggia Fornillo.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










http://www.hotelinternazionaleischia.com/img/attivita/spiaggia-dei-maronti.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Villasimius , Italy*










http://www.sarenada.com/img/gallery/122.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vietri , Italy*










http://www.fotoeweb.it/sorrentina/Foto/Vietri sul Mare/Foto Vietri.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vietri , Italy*










http://amalfi-coast.com/sites/default/files/styles/adaptive/public/Amalfi-Coast-Vietri-sul-mare.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4724 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4725 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4723 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4716 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4710 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun3003 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun2999 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4977 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4967 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4957 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun4953 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4945 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4932 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4220 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4913 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun4912 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*


9Jun3006 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


9Jun2996 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dominican Republic*



9Jun2976 por SkyHoppers Aerial Adventures, en Flickr


----------



## isaacoomber (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow!
Great pics.

thanks,
http://www.waterton.ca/Attractions.cfm


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks Isacc


----------



## annaamazing (Aug 30, 2012)

Boracay Island, Philippines


----------



## annaamazing (Aug 30, 2012)

El Nido, Palawan, Philippines


----------



## annaamazing (Aug 30, 2012)

Panglao, Bohol, Philippines


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Great Barrier Reff , Australia*


DTR082 por Football World Cup, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mauritius*


Palmar and Belle Mare por rubared, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mauritius*


Le Touessrok hotel por rubared, en Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Great work, Peli! 


Mamaia in summer and winter​














Movisundri​














Emanuel​


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Spain)*

benidorm por natalia martinez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Aguilas (Spain)*

Sin título por Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Spain)*

Altea por mschot, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Torrevieja (Spain)*

Somebody Need Salt? por DavidFrutos, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Spain)*

la azohia: the paradise por pretphoto, en Flickr

*Vinaros (Spain)*

Vinaroz por Mario Malo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar*


A DSC_6865 por borsalino1951, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Madagascar*


A DSC_6834 por borsalino1951, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome beaches...:cheers2:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm (Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Xilxes (Castellon, Spain)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Spain Looks Very Nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Island of Menorca, Balearic islands , Spain*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Hawaii: Diamond Head por HighHolborn, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


honolua bay....nothing but fun por bluewavechris, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Mauna Kea Beach, South Kohala, Big Island, Hawaii. por SteveD., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Kapiolani Beach Park por jcc55883, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Creta , Greece*


Vai Beach por swissgrappa, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello (Alicante, Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Benidorm , Spain*


Benidorm from the air por Mountainranger74, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Creta , Greece*
> 
> 
> Vai Beach por swissgrappa, en Flickr


Beautiful.:cheers:

The palms are _Phoenix theophrasti_, endemic palm of Creta Island.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is a very nice palm


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> yes is a very nice palm


*Creta, Greece*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks forthe pic Brick


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Joatinga e Barra da Tijuca Districts. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil por Rubem Jr, no Flickr


Joá and São Conrado, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Joá and Costa Brava Club. Rio de Janeiro, Brazil por Rubem Jr, no Flickr

Arraial do Cabo, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Vista do Farol Velho, paraíso de Arraial do Cabo. por Stanley Wagner, no Flickr

Ilha Grande, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Praia do Aventureiro - Ilha Grande (RJ) por Caravana da Aventura, no Flickr

Niterói, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Costão de Itacoatiara por carlos mac cord, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

brazil is amazing thanks for the pics


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*El Nido Palawan Philippines Pics Part 1* 
Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.








http://i45.tinypic.com/33o0ih2.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/ng7q0.jpg








http://i45.tinypic.com/k5iz4.jpg








http://i50.tinypic.com/3353vyo.jpg








http://i48.tinypic.com/24pj4tk.jpg








http://i49.tinypic.com/15cd6h1.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/35comcw.jpg








http://i46.tinypic.com/14j6sdz.jpg








http://i47.tinypic.com/4u86t5.jpg


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola (Castellon, Spain)*

Peñiscola por risugon1, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera (Valencia, Spain)*

Cullera_005 por ariel7515, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Denia (Alicante, Spain)*

Denia. Playa Las Marinas 1 por Tranbel, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*San Juan (Alicante, Spain)*

¿Donde está Wally? por Jose F. Caro, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics of philippines and spain


----------



## Cuernavacacity (Feb 27, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Madagascar*
> 
> 
> A DSC_6834 por borsalino1951, en Flickr


this photo took my breath away


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes madagascar is amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gold Coast , Australia*


Tropical Currumbin Alley? por jorgazmo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-_n871X5ISgM/TeX05kaphXI/AAAAAAAAAHg/HOlk5D88ADo/s1600/552055.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sardegna , Italy*










http://www.skyscanner.it/sites/default/files/image_import/it/villasimius.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Zanzibar , Tanzania*










http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_8moIo6UTNRU/TLcDmAOouSI/AAAAAAAAARQ/QeTa8e2qWYs/s1600/Zanzibar.jpg


----------



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Port Douglas , Australia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great town - awesome cougars in this town - so much 40 something tits and ass and convertables lol
Water is usually murky, and those bloody deadly stingers mean the water isnt easy to do everything you want to in!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Australia is amazing and have spectacular beaches


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*El Campello (Alicante, Spain)*

DSC_2578 El Campello Alicante por stephenmeldrum, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Arenales del sol (Alicante, Spain)*

The new walkway at Carabassi Beach, Los Arenales del Sol, Alicante. por GVG Imaging, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules and Moncofa *beaches (Spain). тихих пляжах Испании.die ruhigere Strände von Spanien.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules beach (Castellon, Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa beach /platja de Moncofa Spain*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Mona Island, Puerto Rico*









Photo by miguepr | Panoramio


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Culebrita Island, Puerto Rico*









Photo by Gonzalo Dean | Panoramio


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Vieques Island, Puerto Rico*









Photo by pirata_cofresi | Panoramio


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Palominito Island, Puerto Rico*



fotoshane


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Icacos Island, Puerto Rico*









Photo by Daviones | Panoramio


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Flamenco Beach | Culebra, Puerto Rico*









All rights reserved by javierww2000 | Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*


----------



## Zach89 (Jun 15, 2009)

*ALGERIA*




























https://picasaweb.google.com/111252463004822868877


----------



## KeithAllen (Nov 20, 2012)

I like Italiano’s pictures. I love pictures of the beaches of Maldives a lot.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia (Cartagena; Spain)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Baler: Surf and Play









More photos here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2012/12/baler-surf-and-play.html


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Spain*

Altea por mschot, en Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Seco Island, Tibiao, Antique, Philippines*
http://www.pbase.com/barbubro/seco08

































































































































































*Seco Island, Tibiao, Antique, Philippines*
http://www.pbase.com/barbubro/seco08


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Recife , Brazil*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5123/5224175843_a909dce733_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Peloponnesia , Greece*


Βοϊδοκοιλιά // Voidokilia beach por Spiros Vathis, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*PONZA*


Across the sea por NaCl., en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*CAPRICCIOLI , ITALY*


La spiaggia - Capriccioli por Istrice1, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Vito Lo Capo , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8078/8278570020_00dc5fa6d9_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Falconara , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8338/8219691023_c9deb702f3_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Algeria*


Starry Sea por Pixor, en Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog (Sep 24, 2008)

*Noetzie beach, near Knysna, South Africa.* 

The castles are private residences, some with accomodation and beautiful views from their decks on the beach. There is a river estuary and thick forest full of wildlife surrounding the beach.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing south africa pics


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Peloponnesia..:cheers2:


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

The Beach in Lebanon by susaneid, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Bust Up por coqrico, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Dog Playing Fetch at Beach por JohnCoffeyPhoto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tsilivi , Greece*










http://www.zantepantheonhotel.gr/images/gallery/location/pics/03.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hawaii , United States Of America*


Toward Wainiha Beach por txslr, en Flickr


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

Very nice pics IGOR.L congrats°


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

* More pics of Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Jericoacoara Beach - Ceará state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Mucuripe's Beach - Fortaleza City - Ceará State, Brazil*


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-QQ_b6IlAA_Y/UO6vxerIm4I/AAAAAAAAIjI/BP7eDGw9uYk/s1600/IMG_3287.JPG


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

igor amazing pics , what a wonderful place


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Costa Smeralda , Sardegna , Italy*










http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5227/5621035081_b54a7dfa34_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ogliastra , Italy*


Is Puligi de Nie - Cala Mariolu [EXPLORE] por Ogliastra, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Blanca Beach , Chile*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2380/2499772292_4311ba67e1_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Laguna Beach , United States Of America*










http://www.rafaelstudio.com/laguna4.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Fort Lauderdale , United States Of America*










http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f87/jomaled/Ft Laud Beach and Miami/dd1c44d5.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Algarve , Portugal*










http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y133/trintaum/DonaAna2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nha Trang , Vietnam*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/30/44935081_f910e83781_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nha Trang , Vietnam*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/95/208943742_a2c891d1ff_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Mykonos , Greece*


Seaside Memories (Mykonos, Greece) por FlipMode79, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lefkada , Greece*










http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/5720/5ow0mg.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gargano , Italy*










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6184/6154364544_f44e5d25fc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cala Luna , Italy*


Cala Luna - Sardegna por ancutza*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Italy*


La mere por gmorleschi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Porto Ercole , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/531613_10151000088953090_1129481659_n.jpg


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porcos Bay - Fernando de Noronha Island - Pernambuco state, Brazil*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicante, Spain

Alicante/Alacant (ciudad) - Playa El Postiguet por comunitatvalenciana, en Flickr

Alicante, October 8th 2011. por Subuarban Guard, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

El Campello, Spain

campello playa por Miguelillo72, en Flickr


----------



## hingpit1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> *Natal city - Rio Grande do Norte state - Brazil*


Would love to go swimming there.


----------



## hingpit1984 (Dec 22, 2008)

Vítor Brasileiro said:


> *Ilha Pelada Grande - Paraty - Rio de Janeiro state, Brazil*


This is paradise:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pics


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

hingpit1984 said:


> Would love to go swimming there.


This is a beach in the Natal city, the capital of Rio Grande do Norte state, in the northeast. The most beautiful beaches of Brazil are in the northeast.


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Jericoacoara - Ceará state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*More pics of Jericoacoara - Ceará state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Jericoacoara - Ceará state, Brazil*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Cape Town , South Africa*










http://images.nationalgeographic.co...cache/capetown-clifton-beach_8882_600x450.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Felicite and Sisters Island , Seychelles*










http://www.seychelles.travel/media/products/photographs/image_56.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seychelles*










http://www.seychelles.travel/media/products/photographs/image_73.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seychelles*










http://www.seychelles.travel/media/products/photographs/image_86.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seychelles*










http://www.seychelles.travel/media/products/wallpapers/1280x1024_Anse-Coco.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Seychelles*










http://www.seychelles.travel/media/...x1024_aerial_overview_golf_course_Praslin.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Balboa Island , United States Of America*


Balboa Island por *PhotoByJohn*, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Krabi , Thailand*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8355512325_a08413de31_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Whitehaven Beach , Australia*


Aerial view of Whitehaven Beach and Whitsundays por bloodyeyeballs, en Flickr


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Sancho's Beach - Fernando de Noronha Island - Pernambuco state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Patacho's Beach - Stone's Port - Alagoas state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Porto de Galinhas - Pernambuco state, Brazil*


----------



## Vítor Brasileiro (Jan 10, 2013)

*Patacho's Beach - Alagoas state, Brazil*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Recife , Brazil*










http://www.tropicalisland.de/REC_Re..._from_Recife_Palace_Hotel_roof_terrace2_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Ischia , Italy*










http://images.travelpod.com/tripwow...hia-italy+1152_12918920316-tpfil02aw-3961.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sperlonga , Italy*










http://www.mostremercatiulisse.it/Immagini per Sperlonga/Sperlonga foto 3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sperlonga , Italy*










http://www.romart-tours.com/en/img/montecassino-sperlonga/7big.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gaeta , Italy*










http://www.ilmiolazio.it/it-IT/mareespiaggia/PublishingImages/00013666.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Bibione , Italy*










http://www.yoymininos.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/bibione_1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hainan Dao , China*


View of Pool & Beach from Balcony por SanyaWeb.com - Sanya Travel, Hainan, Sanya Hotels, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hainan Dao , China*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5080/7158453718_6d227e80fa_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*


IMG_4647-Edit.jpg por Tomato Bear, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*


Sanya Yalong Bay por allisterchiong, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2410/5795877498_fb54ee602b_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*


Private Beach at Mandarin Oriental, Sanya por Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3581/5795879108_58601c0d0a_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*


Exterior View of Mandarin Oriental, Sanya por Mandarin Oriental Hotel Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sanya , China*


18_Garden view por Sanya Marriott Resort & Spa, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chekka, Lebanon by Jim Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chekka, Lebanon by Jim Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Chekka, Lebanon by Jim Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice beach photos from Lebanon. :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

*Trindade, Paraty - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil*



Condomínio Laranjeiras - Paraty, RJ - Brazil por Iata Anderson, no Flickr




Trindade, Paraty, Brazil por Daleduro, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nizza , France*


Nice beach, Nice, France por fabujulous, en Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Southern Palawan islands, Philippines*
















































































http://akrosdayunibers.weebly.com/5/post/2012/12/palawan-south.html
*Southern Palawan islands, Philippines*


*Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines*








http://i44.tinypic.com/351ionl.jpg
*Bagobo Beach, Bohol,Philippines*








http://i42.tinypic.com/11jqckh.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing , thanks for all the pics :cheers2:


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, the Philippines has some stunning beaches!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nizza , France*


Nizza por Rollinho, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nizza , France*


Nice France por Uccio2, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Nizza , France*


City of Nice on the French Riviera por B℮n, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427196_501771753199269_1219531063_n.jpg


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Cres Croatia
*

Mali Bok | Cres by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Sanii (Feb 19, 2012)

*Island Cres Croatia
*

Cres by Turnmaster Tim, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Palau, Sardinia (Italy)


Veduta di Palau di Massimo Papazzoni, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Tindari , Italy*


Sicily por scotbot, en Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/427196_501771753199269_1219531063_n.jpg


Wow!....nice beach.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Tindari , Italy*
> 
> 
> Sicily por scotbot, en Flickr


awesome vantage.. :cheers:


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

near Mir-Left , Morocco 


By Visoterra


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Ngai* Krabi, Thailand














































*Koh mean Island in Thai 

source: www.tezza-thailandbeachesandislands.blogspot.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Lanta* Trang, Thailand























































source: www.lantapocketguide.com, www.adventurouskate.com


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Mook* Trang, Thailand









































































source: www.chelseaandtheworld.wordpress.com, www.lantaislandtours.com,
www.gadflyketch.wordpress.com


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Campeche Island, Santa Catarina - Brazil


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cacimbinhas Beach, Rio Grande do Norte - Brazil









Sem título por Gabriel Minarello, no Flickr​


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines Part 1*
Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia, survivor India,
survivor Sweden, survivor Denmark, survivor Norway, survivor Belgium, survivor USA last year and again this year. 
The latest survivor USA shot and filmed in Caramoan premiered on February 13,2013 more than 3 weeks ago.
Its called survivor Caramoan Fans vs Favorites. Its currently shown worldwide every week. Check your local TV guide for details.


























Gota Village Resort 












































http://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...QWKrIDoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=674


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines Part 2*
Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia, survivor India,
survivor Sweden, survivor Denmark, survivor Norway, survivor Belgium, survivor USA last year and again this year. 
The latest survivor USA shot and filmed in Caramoan premiered on February 13,2013 more than 3 weeks ago.
Its called survivor Caramoan Fans vs Favorites. Its currently shown worldwide every week. Check your local TV guide for details.


























Part of Gota Village Resort beachfront 








Tugawe Cove Resort 

















Tugawe Cove Resort Swimming Pool at the top of the mountain overlooking Caramoan Islands below



































http://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...QWKrIDoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=674


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Costa das Baleias - Bahia - Brasil









http://www.flickr.com/photos/turismobahia/​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia - Brasil









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/o...l/58681283.jpg​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Abrolhos - Bahia - Brasil









MREBRASIL, no Flickr​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Trancoso - Bahia - Brasil


















cerrado​


----------



## Izumy (Jun 18, 2010)

Salvador da Bahia - Bahia - Brasil









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andre_negreiros/​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Haa* Trang, Thailand









































































source: www.katinaustralia.wordpress.com,
www.asiatraveltrip.com


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Calayan, Babuyan Islands 

IMG_4748 by pinoydaysleeper, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Calayan, Babuyan Islands

IMG_4569 by pinoydaysleeper, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Caramoan Islands, Caramoan Peninsula, Camarines Sur, Philippines Part 3*
Film location for survivor series - survivor France, survivor Israel, survivor Bulgaria, survivor Turkey, survivor Serbia, survivor India,
survivor Sweden, survivor Denmark, survivor Norway, survivor Belgium, survivor USA last year and again this year. 
The latest survivor USA shot and filmed in Caramoan premiered on February 13,2013 more than 3 weeks ago.
Its called survivor Caramoan Fans vs Favorites. Its currently shown worldwide every week. Check your local TV guide for details.


































































































http://www.google.com.au/search?q=c...QWKrIDoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CEUQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=674


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Covaticas, Spain


Soft Sunset by DavidFrutos, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Moana, AUS


The Domino Effect :: 0.6S GND Lee Filter by Artie | Photography :: No need to fave/comment , on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Torrevieja, Spain


Little Pier at Sunrise by DavidFrutos, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Tachai* Thailand









































































source: www.holidaycheck.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Amazing Thailand indeed. :cheers:


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia* 

Arakabesang Island and hotel beach from above by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Aerial view of protected rock islands, Palau by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia*

70 Islands from helicopter, Palau by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Flying towards Palau 70 islands, Micronesia by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia*

Palau rock islands from above by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Flying low (with turbulence) towards 70 Islands, Palau by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia*

Rock islands aerial, Palau 70 Islands, Micronesia by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Entry-forbidden conservation islands, Palau 70 Islands, Micronesia by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia*

Exploring rock islands by helicopter, Palau by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Micronesia by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Palau, Micronesia*

Helicopter flight over environmentally protected islands, Palau by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Flying over Palau's rock islands with blue channel water by ippei + janine, on Flickr

Paradise accessible only for birds and helicopters by ippei + janine, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Calayan Islands, Babuyan Group Islands, Northern Philippines*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630413977440/with/7495989224/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630413977440/with/7495989224/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Calayan Islands, Babuyan Group Islands, Northern Philippines*
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157630413977440/with/7495989224/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*MS Europa in Kalanggaman Island, Palompon, Leyte, Philippines*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589927&page=47







































































*MS Europa in Kalanggaman Island, Palompon, Leyte, Philippines*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1589927&page=47


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

FAAN said:


> ^^Really nice! What's the water's temperature?


^^
 Favignana - annual temperatures look: _'Temperatura media dell'acqua Favignana_ ' 

Favignana position:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Portopalo di Capo Passero (Siracusa) - Sicily (Italy)*










Sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Taormina, Sicily - Italy*


_Bay and 'Isola Bella'_









by  calabrese on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Great pictures


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part1*












































http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part2*












































http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part3*
http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Some Philippine Islands And Beaches Part4*












































http://philippineswithnut.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

1 by Petit Jardin, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Mauritius (20) by Jacksflicks, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Strand by franco_1974, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Strand by franco_1974, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Hotelstrand by franco_1974, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Mauritius_Paradise_Tour_and_Cotton_Bay by FollowMe Travel, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Mauritius mare barche by FollowMe Travel, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki, Cook Islands by kevin zollinger, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki by ron_thomas, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki (Cook Islands)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8626848963/

Lagoon Cruise Aitutaki








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8627952786/


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Lagoon Cruise Aitutaki








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8380/8627954344_edaed100de_b.jpg
Lagoon Cruise Aitutaki








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8626844719/


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki (Cook Islands)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8627958256/

Lunch spot at Aitutaki by p0wdah, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki by Fiona Forsyth, on Flickr

Aitutaki by ryanja, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki 007.jpg by ADarmendariz, on Flickr

Aitutaki 009.jpg by ADarmendariz, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki-2901 by busterbobnrobin, on Flickr
Cook Island hammock








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8146293886/


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Aitutaki beach view by clumsygaloot, on Flickr

Aitutaki Lagoon by davebergin, on Flickr

Aitutaki lagoon by msdstefan, on Flickr

Aitutaki lagoon by msdstefan, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Tachai*, Thailand​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=66139


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Surin Island (Moo Koh Surin)*, Thailand​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31459









source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=31459


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines*
Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.

Elnido1a by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido1e by abdulzln, on Flickr
Miniloc Resort, Elnido

Elnido4a by abdulzln, on Flickr
Lagen Resort, Elnido

Elnido4b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido4c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido4d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5a by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5c by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido5d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido7a1 by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido7b by abdulzln, on Flickr
Aerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach, Elnido

Elnido7caerial Nacpan Beach And Calitang Beach Elnido by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido7d by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8aaa by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8aab by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8aac by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8bCalitang Beach Elnido by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8c by abdulzln, on Flickr
Nacpan Beach, Elnido

Elnido8dEl-Nido by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8e by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8fa by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido8fElnido Snorkeling1 by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido9a by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido9b by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido9cPangalausian by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido9dInabuyatan Island by abdulzln, on Flickr

Elnido9ea beach in Tapiutan island1 by abdulzln, on Flickr
*Elnido Islands, Palawan, Philippines*
Beaches and Island Hopping Galore destination. The tours are called Tour A, Tour B, C, D and so on.

Philippine Map by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

_my pic._

*Poblacion beach, Sipalay, Philippines.*


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Haleiwa beach, the North Shore of Oahu, Hawaii


Haleiwa North Shore by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wave Splash, Maui County, Hawaii 


Wave Splash, Makena by Erik Pronske, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Koh Tachai, Thailand. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*Sugar Beach, Sipalay, Philippines*

















_my pics._


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonderful beach, Linguine :banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*Punta Ballo beach, Sipalay, Philippines*








_my pic._


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Queensland, Australia​*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_What was true for another thread, is still true for this one..._


Looks like *German/Baltic beaches* are rather underrepresented over here... While some people are posting est. around 3678 zillion tropical beach pictures. A bit reluctance wouldn't hurt sometimes, would it?

I'm living in the north-east of Germany (state of Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, city Neubrandenburg). It's often underrated somehow because of its dark communist past - but I can tell you, those times are over. Everything's tarted up and shiny like a Struma crashbarrier. 

Not living far away of the Baltic Sea coastline, I'm often up there.
Especially on *Usedom*, also called "The Sunshine Island" (touristic information) - it's the place with the most sunshine in all of Germany, with around 2000 sun hours a year.

Always a pleasure to visit the so-called "Kaiserbäder", which are the historical Emperor baths with lots of "Bädervillen" (in the spa towns of Bansin, Heringsdorf, Ahlbeck and Zinnowitz in addition).
Sand beaches are nearly white as snow, the old mansion architecture is just splendid (everything's renovated and neat as a pin), the landscape astonishing, many activities to do - and great restaurants, cafés and pubs to find as well. A holiday paradise - it already was before WW2, especially for people from Berlin and many prominent guests. Now heading back for its former glory after hard GDR times, great to see all the progress.

Some impressions of mine - Ahoi from Bansin!

A 'Strandkorb' - famous beach chair used at the whole German baltic sea









A dune with observation tower, prepared for Baywatch and the Hoff 









The pier of Bansin, 285m long









One of several entrances to the beach


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Good place for peeping eh 


















On the pier ("Seebrücke")









View towards Bansin's mansion promenade, called "Perlenkette" (pearl necklet)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Promenade aside the beach


















Many playgrounds, sport fields, trampolines and fun stuff around the beach.
Active people even at 8 PM


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some other stuff in the *Usedom beach area*. This is a so-called "Konzertmuschel" (concert shell), it's used for several activities, events, fashion shows, whatever. Often pretty funny shows, always enjoying it in a warm evening, with some hand-held fresh beer. 
This funny looking guy is the "Saupreisse" (pig Prussian), who picked some random girls from the beach and is doing sportful contest with them.









Earlier that day: A nice band playing some classic Pop songs.









The famous "Bergstraße" (hill street) near the beach area. Its historical mansions in Bäderarchitektur are fully maintained and used for Hotels, restaurants and holiday homes - I own one there as well 


















Many mansions in the second row looking like this, mainly build of wood.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cheers from *Bansin, wonderful Usedom Island*! :smug:


----------



## extrawelt (Aug 28, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Love Maldives*

Madoogali Island - North Ari (Alifu) Atoll - Maldives


Madoogali Island - North Ari (Alifu) Atoll - Maldives 2012 by e t d j t™ pictures, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Filitheyo Island - North Nilandhe (Faafu) Atoll - Maldives


Filitheyo Island - North Nilandhe (Faafu) Atoll - Maldives 2012 by e t d j t™ pictures, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Maale, the first-order administrative division of the Maldives


Kurumba Maldives by graphy.mv, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Laamu, Baresdhoo, Maldivés


Laamu, Baresdhoo by Hasibe Ebraheem, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Just relax :cheers:


Reeeelaxation by shwethashankar, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sohuton Lagoon, Surigao Del Norte - Siargao, Philippines*

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1a by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1b by nyabud, on Flickr

Sohoton Lagoon Siargao Philippines1c Club Tara Resort by nyabud, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9078345976/
*Sohoton Cave Trip - Turtle Surfcamp Siargao Philippines* 




*Sunny Morning Surfing in the Philippines in the offseason* 




*Siargao Travels* 




*Siargao, Philippines* 




*Exploring the Sohoton Caves, Siargao* 




*Follow the rainbow, surf Siargao Island it's little paradise*


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*SEA sea*

Sao Beach - Phu Quoc island, Province of Kien Giang, Vietnam


Sao Beach - Phu Quoc by HQN, on Flickr


Sao Beach # 2 by Lee Phelps Photography, on Flickr


Sao Beach # 1 by Lee Phelps Photography, on Flickr


Calm by Lee Phelps Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lang Co beach, Province of Thua Thien - Hue, Vietnam


Thanh Tâm resort, Lăng Cô by Ha Hai, on Flickr


Lăng Cô toàn cảnh - Panorama of Lang Co beach by Ha Hai, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mui Ne beach, Province of Phan Thiet, Vietnam



Mũi Né by klickdich, on Flickr


Việt Nam - Mũi Né by abudulla.saheem, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Cua Dai beach, Hoi An town, Quang Nam province, Vietnam


Binh Minh Bien Cua Dai_DSC_5219 by [email protected] [IN_A_MOMENT], on Flickr


Untitled by votreceinture, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Evaristo beach, Algarve - Portugal​*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines*

Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines by abdulzln, on Flickr
*Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines*

#1Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines by abdulzln, on Flickr

#2Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines by abdulzln, on Flickr

#3Panglao Island, Bohol Beach Club, Philippines by abdulzln, on Flickr

Philippine Map by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Algarve - Portugal​*


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Malapascua Island Photo Diary


See the rest of the photos here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2013/06/malapascua-island-photo-diary.html


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Murudeshwara, Karnataka, India


IMG_3933-4 by [email protected] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Cancun - Mexico.*











Credit : *FACEBOOK*


----------



## Deepakanox (Jun 25, 2013)

Lovely beaches.. Nice place for holidays.


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Matarangi Beach, Coromandel, New Zealand


Matarangi Beach, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Matarangi Beach by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Matarangi beach from Bluff Road


Matarangi from Bluff Road by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr



Rings Beach, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Bluff Road, Kuaotunu, New Zealand


Bluff Road, Kuaotunu by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Matarangi Beach from Bluff Road by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Opito Bay, Coromandel, New Zealand


Opito Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Otama Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Opito Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mercury Bay, Coromandel, New Zealand



Mercury Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Matapaua Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Opito Bay, Coromandel, Nêw Zealand


Opito Bay, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tata Beach, Golden Bay, Tasmania, New Zealand


Tata Beach, Golden Bay, 3 April 2012 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


Tata Beach, Golden Bay, 3 April 2012-001 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 2*
Tao Philippines explores the hundreds of remote islands of Northern Palawan between El Nido and Coron.The tour departs in Elnido or Coron.
Tao was founded by Eddie Brock, a lanky 34-year-old Filipino, and his British buddy, Jack Foottit, 27, who met waiting tables in Scotland, then lit out for the islands of Palawan.
http://www.taophilippines.com/
*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 1 could be seen on this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393406&page=22

Tao Philippines1a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1f by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1g by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2eh by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines1i by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2e by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2ef by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2g by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2h by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines2i by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines3a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines3b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines3c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines3d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4a by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4b by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4c by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4d by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4e by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines4f by mikedr200, on Flickr

Tao Philippines5i by mikedr200, on Flickr
*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 2*
Tao Philippines explores the hundreds of remote islands of Northern Palawan between El Nido and Coron.The tour departs in Elnido or Coron.
Tao was founded by Eddie Brock, a lanky 34-year-old Filipino, and his British buddy, Jack Foottit, 27, who met waiting tables in Scotland, then lit out for the islands of Palawan.
http://www.taophilippines.com/
*TAO PHILIPPINES PICTURES Part 1 could be seen on this thread*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393406&page=22


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maragogi - Brazil


Ferias-226 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-201 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-200 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-227 by Mucoide, on Flickr

​


----------



## ninyaaar (Jul 24, 2012)

Malapascua Island Photo Diary







More photos here: http://ninyaregalado.blogspot.com/2013/06/malapascua-island-photo-diary.html


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Los Roques, Venezuela

Los Roques by capiotti, on Flickr


Los Roques by yarumcb, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Moncofa beach (Valencia State, *SPAIN)*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Lipe, Satun Province, Thailand*​

People relaxing on a Beach by Kwanchai_K


People relaxing on a Beach by Kwanchai_K


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Koh Rawi, Satun Province, Thailand*​

Tree branches on Koh Rawi by Kwanchai_K


Landscape of White Sand Beach,Koh Rawi by Kwanchai_K


Tree branches on Koh Rawi by Kwanchai_K


----------



## mergedbear (Aug 28, 2011)

Cancún, México

Cancún por -Luismontalv0-


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Arraial do Cabo - Brazil


Praia Brava V por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


Praia Brava III por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


Praia Brava VI por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


Praia do Farol II por Rodrigo Vieira Soares, no Flickr


Farol Island - Arraial do Cabo . RJ / Brazil por Brivilati, no Flickr​


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Malapacao and Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines* 

Malapacao and Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*Leading to hidden beach, Elnido Philippines* 

Leading to hidden beach, Elnido Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*One of many hidden beaches, Elnido Philippines* 

One of many hidden beaches, Elnido Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*Two Seasons Coron Island Resort, Coron Palawan Philippines*

Two Seasons Coron Island Resort, Coron Palawan Philippines by mikedr200, on Flickr
*FBGC High Street Nightime Shopping Philippines* 




*Serendra, Market Market,High Street Nightime FBGC Philippines* 




*Globerider Malapacao Philippines* 




*Our 48 hours in Manila, Philippines* 




*Gloriousdays in Boracay, Philippines 2013* 




*Its been a good week. Siargao, Philippines* 




*Bonifacio High Street Serendra FBGC Philippines* 




*Kayaking into a Beautiful Lagoon in the Philippines* 




*Livingstone Amanpulo Philippines* 




*Two Seasons Coron Island Philippines* 













*Pinagbuyutan Island, Palawan Philippines* 

Pinagbuyutan Island ,Palawan Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr


----------



## Leo.A (Feb 18, 2012)

^

Amazing! :cheers:


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Linapacan Island, Palawan, Philippines*








http://dailynewsdig.com/35-clearest-waters-world-swim-die/
*An inhabited island in Palawan, Philippines*








https://plus.google.com/photos/1028...5905137118544232082&oid=102879605463321834458


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Summer Afternoon - Albany Western Australia by Barry Whitelaw, on Flickr

Remote Aussie beach by aussiegypsy_ in the rainforest, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Purakannui Bay, New Zealand. Source: me


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Long Beach, Koh Phi Phi, Thailand*

Source: Me


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Hat Maya (the Beach from the 'The Beach' movie)
Source: me


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Chalok Lam Bay, Koh Phagnan, Thailand*

Source: me


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Papakolea | Mahana | Green Sands Beach
Kau, Island of Hawaii, Hawaii State, United States









By Explore-the-Big-Island.









By Budget Travel.









By Big Island Guru.​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Bahamas​*







https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1544355_620309128022805_6904174_n.jpg​


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Miami, Florida - USA​*







https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1512590_620310314689353_698115760_n.jpg​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*Bondi - Sydney, Australia​*


Where's Wally? by Heatwaves Australia, on Flickr​


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*ALGERIA*


Plage de la Vielle Calle par TEDDSON, sur Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8179260684/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheriff/9715684305/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/citronate/9269035073


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Sunny Isles Beach, Florida (northeast of Miami)*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cayo Icacos | Fajardo, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits. www.fnairphoto.com


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

brockupo said:


> *Ariara Island, Linapacan, Palawan, Philippines*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ha. They used drones and quadcopters on some of these videos. I want one.:lol::lol::cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Beaches of San Juan Metro, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: PRHBDS











Reference: Author/credits-Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769992574/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: By Dean Zanello. www.panoramio.com. Esta fotos ha sido seleccionada para Google Earth [?] - ID: 7640927. Available at: http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/7640927.jpg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Dayang Beach , Talicud Island, Samal, Davao del Norte, Philippines*











Photo seen at: Only in the Philippines​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines*











Huts in Pristine Waters by Storm Crypt via flickr









Bohol Beach Club by Storm Crypt via flickr









Shelter by Storm Crypt via flickr
​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Malapascua Island, Cebu, Philippines*











Malapascua island, Philippines by Charlievdb via flickr









Malapascua island, Philippines by Charlievdb via flickr









Malapascua island, Philippines by Charlievdb via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Saud beach, Pagudpud, Ilocos Norte, Philippines*











Photo by: Auvi Sales









Saud Beach Pagudpud Ilocos Norte by TsinelasChronicles via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Cagbalete, Quezon, Philippines*











(untitled) by TsinelasChronicles via flickr









Bonsai Island by TsinelasChronicles via flickr

​


----------



## pai nosso (Sep 4, 2009)

*Miño [Galicia] - Spain*

1- 


2-


3-


4-

Source: pai nosso


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Calanggaman Island, Philippines*

Calanggaman Island by Vera Venus, on Flickr
*Cagwait Cove, Surigao Del Sur, Philippines*

Cagwait Cove, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr

Cagwait Cove, Surigao Del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr
*Arangasa Island, Surigao del Sur, Philippines*
Arangasa Island by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr
*Umangon Island, Marihatag, Surigao del Sur, Philippines*
Umangon Island, Marihatag, Surigao del Sur by Joseph Gumia, on Flickr
*Siargao, Philippines*

image

image


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Sihanoukville, Cambodia*

Sihanoukville by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Rong Solem, Cambodia*

Sihanoukville by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Rong, Cambodia*

Full moon sunset at Koh Rong Samloem by Ton Ten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Rong, Cambodia*

So much beach, so little time, Koh Rong, Cambodia by travelfishery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Rong, Cambodia*

Koh Rong by lindsaypunk | LindsayTarynPhoto.com | nyc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Koh Rong, Cambodia*

Song Saa Picnic on neighbouring island - Koh Rong_MG_1712 by The Phuket Club, on Flickr


----------



## Sam95 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Playa Balandra, Mexico*


----------



## Sam95 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Cancun, Mexico*


----------



## Sam95 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Playa "El Cielo" Isla Cozumel, Mexico*


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Three Arch Rocks Beach in Oceanside, Oregon, USA*









by me


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo, Sicily - Italy*












by Jean-François LE GUEN on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Eraclea Minoa, Sicily - Italy*












http://insiciliaviaggi.blogspot.it/


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Apulit Island, Taytay, Palawan, Philippines* 












































http://www.elnidoresorts.com/apulit-island/
*Miniloc Island, Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/miniloc/
*Alabang Joyride Filinvest Alabang and ATC Philippines* 




*Apulit Island Taytay, Palawan Philippines 2014* 




*Backpacking With a Toddler in the Philippines* 




*Bonifacio Global City Philippines Joyride 2014* 




*Mall of Asia and Bay City Joyride Philippines* 




*Go Pro Backpacking the Philippines* 




*El Nido Palawan HD Philippines*




*Exploring Palawan's Perfect Beaches From the Air Philippines*




*Lost in The Philippines*




*Adventures in the Philippines*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Entalula Island Elnido, Palawan, Philippines* 








http://www.elnidoresorts.com/activities-and-destinations/
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Punta Crena - Liguria - Italy


----------



## fragonorh (Apr 2, 2007)

Capo Vaticano - Calabria - Italy


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*World's 25 best beaches are revealed...and one of them is BRITISH*

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/worlds-25-best-beaches-revealedand-5183190


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Italian Beaches


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Third in the world, First in Europe:


*Lampedusa (Sicily)*

_'Rabbit beach'_










www.juzaphoto.com









http://images.visititaly.com/









http://www.bonoservizituristici.it


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

brick84 said:


> *World's 25 best beaches are revealed...and one of them is BRITISH*
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/worlds-25-best-beaches-revealedand-5183190


Fernando de Noronha Island - Brazil 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/martinmontingelli/3084948811/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mnautico/4345412795/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/madalenaleles/4288043422/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rnicolaidis/7710262334/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/resouzaesouza/6086191834/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rnicolaidis/7749071072/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/marceloleme/12250276634/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardojunqueira/5847451976/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardojunqueira/5847441314/sizes/l


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Japaratinga Beach - Alagoas State - Brazil 









Japaratinga-AL by Flavio Usuda , on Flickr

Maragogi Beach - Alagoas State - Brazil








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/

Porto de Galinhas Beach - Pernambuco State - Brazil









Paraiso de Galinhas; by DavidCampbell_, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Sun, sea and beaches in Puerto Rico*


Reference: Credits/Author: Por Daviones
David Gonzalez+ Agregar contacto
Esta foto se tomó el 18 de marzo, 2011 con una Kodak EasyShare Z915.
www.flickr.com
Available: http://www.flickr.com/photos/daviones/5583440193/in/photostream/













Reference: Credits/Author: Por Daviones
David Gonzalez+ Agregar contacto
Esta foto se tomó el 18 de marzo, 2011 con una Kodak EasyShare Z915.
www.flickr.com
Available: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davione...n/photostream/













Reference: Credits/Author: Por Daviones
David Gonzalez+ Agregar contacto
Esta foto se tomó el 18 de marzo, 2011 con una Kodak EasyShare Z915.
www.flickr.com
Available: http://www.flickr.com/photos/davione...n/photostream/


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_MARACAJAÚ - BRASIL_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Praia do Madeiro - Brasil_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Praia dos Carneiros - Brasil_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Arraial do Cabo - Brasil_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Ubatuba - Brasil_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Maceió - Brasil_


----------



## joaorio (Aug 22, 2014)

_Abrolhos - Brasil_


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bamboo Island, Cambodia

Sihanoukville (Cambodia) - Bamboo Island by GlobeTrotter 2000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Koh Rong, Cambodia

Koh Rong Samloem, Sihanoukville by Gedsman, on Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Beach Barceloneta ( Barcelona )*








P2141194 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

_*Beach "Sant Adria Besos" ( Barcelona )*_


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm (Levante) by Daniel Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules & Moncofar beaches (Spain).
*


sube imagenes


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Flic en Flac, Mauritius:*

Flic en Flac Beach, Mauritius by gravesVpelli, on Flickr


----------



## Jordi89 (Oct 9, 2015)

Nova Icaria Beach ( Barcelona )

DSC02677 by jordi delgado, en Flickr


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

*Rio de Janeiro*
*Brasil*


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

Island Paradise in Narra, Palawan, Philippines courtesy of @imvann All week long we will be featuring the #philippines. Hashtag your best pictures/videos taken in the Philippines with #luxwt or #luxuryworldtraveler for a chance to be featured. by Renne Botchway, on Flickr
Jaw dropping shot of Pangulasian Island in the Philippines courtesy of @misscindrich . Go follow @luxwtprime for more amazing travel photos from our team members. by luxuryworldtraveler by Renne Botchway, on Flickr
*Joyride Makati City, Manila Philippines 2014 year old video* 




*Palawan Philippines 2015*




*Coron, Palawan Philippines 2015*




*Joyride Newport City Pasay, Manila Philippines 2014 year old video* 




*Philippines Vacation 2015 Iloilo, Bacolod, Dumaguete, Siquijor, Bohol, Cebu, Boracay*




*Kalanggaman Island, Leyte near Malapascua island northern cebu Philippines*




*Luzon Travel, Philippines Pico de Loro Hamilo Coast Batangas, Tagaytay Taal Volcano,Green Belt,Mall of Asia Manila* 




*Road trip to Philippines 2015*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
Beautiful Day a house overlooking white beach, boracay, philippines by perry aragon, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Malvarrosa, Valencia, Spain*

playa de la malvarrosa de valencia by Lucas Sevilla, en Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Grama Bay, Southern Coast Of Albania.*














© Fation Plaku Photography:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.914212178640037.1073741856.860266870701235&type=3


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Spain*

(0302) Siempre hay un sitio por donde perderse by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## curious_33 (Dec 18, 2015)

Some very lovely beaches around the world found in here! I wish I could visit them all!


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Ksamil Village, Southern Coast of Albania*


Ksamil by Varga Attila, on Flickr

I Know... It's Beautiful! by Mir'L, on Flickr

Ksamil by Miguel Carvalho, on Flickr

on the beach of Ksamil by Gergely Kondas, on Flickr
IMGP3475 by 
Artur Malinowski, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Donostia

Donostia by arka 38, on Flickr

Bella tranquilidad... by Pablo Urnieta, on Flickr


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Galicia

Catedrais by Juan Carlos, on Flickr

Pequeños by Juan Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Livadh Beach, Albania.*


Albania - Livadh by HenriRock, on Flickr

Albania - Livadh by HenriRock, on Flickr

Albania - Livadh by HenriRock, on Flickr

Livadhi beach Himare by Our Wanderland, on Flickr

Livadhi beach Himare by Our Wanderland, on Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Albania next beach destination of world!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules (Castellón, Spain)*


subir fotos


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Drymades, Albania.*

154858846


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Himara, Albania.*














*© Ridi Qirici Photography.*


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa - Nules beaches. Spain*


imagen

2015


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules -- Moncofa beaches, Spain*


subefotos


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules beach / Castellon, Spain*


subir imagenes


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Sambawan Island, Biliran Philippines*
Sambawan Island, Biliran Philippines by Christian Vincent Literatus, on Flickr
*Entalula Beach, Palawan Philippines*
Entalula Beach, Palawan Philippines by Charizsa Timkang, on Flickr
*Agho Island in Concepcion, Iloilo with Mt. Manaphag in Tambaliza Island in the background.*
Agho Island in Concepcion, Iloilo with Mt. Manaphag in Tambaliza Island in the background. by Raul Banias, on Flickr
*The Philippines 2016 Travel Through Paradise Manila MakAti,Panglao Island,Siargao Island,Moalboal swim hundreds of thousands Sardines,Oslob,El Nido islands,Nacpan Beach,Las Cabanas Beach*




*THE PHILIPPINES - BORACAY, BOHOL & EL NIDO* 




*Philippines 2016 - Boracay, Hundred Islands*




*Dumaguete, Port Barton, El Nido Coron Palawan Siquijor Island Manila Philippines 2015 - 2016*




*Coron, Busuanga Palawan 2016*




*Bantayan Islands Cebu Philippines The Skydiving island of the Philippines*




*Tao Expedition Philippines 2016 islands to islands to islands and so on* 




*Old Manila, Makati, Moa, Tagaytay Philippines*




*Gopro Philippines 2016 Panglao Island, Boracay Island, Malapascua Island, Cebu Island, Kalanggaman Island*




*Philippines Trip 2016 Cebu,Bohol Adventure, Palawan,El Nido,Manila,Pamilacan Island*




*Dream life in Philippines - Asia, Boracay, Bohol Islands,Bohol Adventure Park*




*Philippines Trip 2016 Old Manila, Boracay, El Nido, Fortune Island Batangas*




*Philippines 2016 Manila,Subic,Tagaytay,Sagada,Bohol,Panglao,Coron,Nuvali wakepark,Baler,Oslob,Tumalog falls,Dumaguete,Apo Island,Manila airsoft,Batangas,Boracay*












https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Hundred Islands, Philippines*
Hundred Islands Philippines by nyabud, on Flickr
*For more Photos Visit* - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2-0-asc-0.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Gjipe Beach, Albania.*












*© Nëntor Oseku Photograpy*


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

*Carneiros Beach - State of Pernambuco - Brazil*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mendozaeconomico/11115678444/sizes/l por Mendoza Economico









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15320271289/sizes/l por RicCerda2k









https://www.flickr.com/photos/luchoiw/4533379993/sizes/o/ por  luchoiw









https://www.flickr.com/photos/usudaflickon/6711523409/sizes/l por Flavio Usuda









https://www.flickr.com/photos/brspled/4554664309/sizes/l por  brspled









https://www.flickr.com/photos/usudaflickon/6711495425/sizes/l por Flavio Usuda









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thiagomelo/7256151298/sizes/l por Thiago Melo​


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Jale, Albania.*

149647979


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Saranda, Albania.*


Saranda, Albania by Thomas Westaway, on Flickr

Saranda, Albania by Thomas Westaway, on Flickr

Saranda_7 by goccmm, on Flickr

Sarande , Albania by ledia bano, on Flickr

Saranda, Albania by UltraPanavision, on Flickr

Lëkurësi Castle, Sarandë, Albania by Robert Gabriel M, on Flickr


----------



## Salsobh (Apr 6, 2016)

anyone got any high-res pics of the Dahab and Ras Shitan beaches in Sinai, Egypt?


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chalkidiki, Greece:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Skala Fourkas, Greece:


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

*Watamu - Kenya*


----------



## -Tani- (Mar 24, 2015)

*Manastir Bay, Albania.*




*© Tickmedia - Arton Krasniqi*


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*Camposoto Beach, San Fernando (Spain).*



















Source.


----------



## morenoque (Nov 5, 2011)

*La Caleta Beach, Cádiz (Spain)*










Source.


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)

67694915​


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 5, 2016)

*beaches*

wow what a scene


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 5, 2016)

Goa Beach India,Very nice view.


----------



## shastriarvind88 (Apr 5, 2016)

*introduction*

Goa beach(India)


----------



## infrastellar (Dec 25, 2009)

Togians, Indonesia


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Sugar Beach, St Lucia, West Indies - the sand is imported from Trinidad. It used to be a curve of volcanic silver and black sand. 
Sugar Beach, St Lucia, West Indies by alh1, on Flickr
Sugar Beach, St Lucia, West Indies by alh1, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante--- Spain*

Beach Reflections - EXPLORED! Thank you!  by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*San Vito Lo Capo, Sicily - Italy*



















by Matteo Lanzoni, su Flickr


----------



## Updator (Feb 14, 2016)

*Zamboanga City, Philippines*

*Pink Beach of Great Sta. Cruz Island* ^^


chuck23 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, Spain.

Benidorm 24 by Eloy Rodriguez, en Flickr


Día de calor en Benidorm. by gloria castro, en Flickr

Benidorm by Rebeca de las Heras, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*La Azohia, Cartagena ---- Spain*

Sin título by Carlos Martínez, en Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Playa Flamingo, Costa Rica
Playa Flamingo, Costa Rica by Richard Jack, on Flickr
Playa Flamingo, Costa Rica. by vasco fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Las Arenas --- Valencia, Spain*


photo manhuelofspain.


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

edit


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules, Moncofa. The great unknown. большой незнакомый пляж.*. Spain.

image upload


----------



## sunwear146 (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the most beautiful beach in the world


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola, Castellón, Spain*

Peñiscola-8562.jpg by Jose Manuel Ferez, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Puerto de Mazarrón, Murcia, Spain.*

Playa Nares y cabezo de Castellar - Pto Mazarrón by Alberto Ruiz, en Flickr


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

Palawan, Philippines by perryramiscal, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cabo de Gata, Spain.

Cabo de Gata by Francés, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Almería --- Spain.


COSTA DE ALMERÍA. SPAIN. by Carlos cuerda, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Benidorm, Spain.

alone by coulportste, en Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

*Alguns Lugares no Brasil
*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBmb25HCHbRy/

​


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Parque Nacional de Tayrona - Colômbia


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnlq5NNlihQ/
​


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Isla Mujeres, Mexico
Playa Lancheros, Isla Mujeres, Mexico by dronepicr, on Flickr
Playa Norte on Isla Mujeres, Mexico by dronepicr, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Malacapuya Island, Coron, Philippines*








https://stories.paymaya.com/travel-skyjet-birthday-promo-2018/
*Black Island, Busuanga, Philippines*








http://winkstudio.ph/blog/2017/9/hidden-paradises-in-the-philippines
*Honda Bay Islands, Puerto Princesa, Philippines*








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16659443884/
*Danjugan Island Marine Sanctuary,Cauayan Negros Occidental,Philippines*




*SIPALAY- HIDDEN PARADISE Negros Occidental, Philippines*




*CAMARINES SUR - PHILIPPINE ISLAND HOPPING WITH LOCALS!*




*Found Paradise in Islas de Gigantes,Panay,Carles,Philippines*




*Pass Island vs Black Island - Which Is Better, Busuanga,Philippines*




*Guimaras Travel Guide Philippines 2018Let's Explore by TravelGretl* 




*UNBELIEVABLE 24 HOURS in OSLOB CEBU,Bluewater Sumilon Island Philippines*




*THE MOST UNDERRATED BEACH IN Sabang, Puerto Princesa Palawan, Philippines*




*Pietro returns to Coron, Philippines*




*El Nido Island Hopping, Palawan, Philippines in 4K Ultra HD*




*YOU Control our Philippines Travels Siargao, Sohoton is PARADISE*













https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Pass Island, Busuanga, Philippines*








https://www.travel-tramp.com/pass-island-coron/
_*For more Photos Visit*_ - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

4 Mile Beach, Port Douglas, Queensland Australia








https://www.travelonline.com/tropical-north-queensland/port-douglas/beaches.html








https://www.experienceoz.com.au/en/port-douglas/4-mile-beach/four-mile-beach


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*Agonda Beach, Goa*

Photo my own
Dogs on Vacation by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Exuma, Bahamas
Pure Beach-Exuma, Bahamas by moonjazz, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauro_ramacciani/41591799912/in/album-72157666063679147/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauro_ramacciani/41631892181/


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canarias*

la gracieuse by Fabien Gicquel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ormond Beach, FL*

Ormond Beach, FL by Joseph Wingenfeld, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punta Cana*

72DPI-00424 by Andy Allen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*CapeTown*

Happy 2019 by Lee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dead Sea,Jordan*

Sin título by neverstop2travel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salisbury beach*

Beach by Matt Carroll, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami Beach*

Beach by LENORE HOLT-DARCY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pambula River*

Pambula River by Phil Krucler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tasmania,Australia*

Friendly Beaches by Philip Karstadt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capbreton*

#beach#plages #capbreton by sebastien rubio, en Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

arcos catedrais, spain
Arcos de As Catedrais by josé luis Zueras, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

bay of porcos, fernando de noronha island, brazil
Baia dos Porcos - Fernando de Noronha-PE by beto felix, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

aitutak cook island
One Foot Island, Aitutaki, Cook Islands by Gemma Longman, no Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

cala macarella, spain
Cala Macarella by Juan Carlos, no Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Martinique
2019-Martinique at Diamond Beach by Paul-W, on Flickr
2019-Martinique the beach at Le Carbet by Paul-W, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Kalanggaman Island in Palompon, Leyte province, Philippines*
Kalanggaman Island in Palompon, Leyte, Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Beach huts and hammocks at Inaladelan Island Port Barton Bay, San Vicente, Palawan, Philippines*
Beach huts and hammocks at Inaladelan Island Port Barton, Palawan, Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Floating Snack Bars at Virgin Island's sandbar, Panglao, Bohol, Philippines*
Floating Snack Bars at Virgin Island's sandbar, Panglao, Bohol, Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Sea Taxis at Exotic Island,Port Barton Bay, San Vicente, Palawan Philippines*
Sea Taxis at Exotic Island,Port Barton, Palawan Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Alona Beach on Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines*
Alona Beach on Panglao Island, Bohol, Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Sunny skies at Itaytay Beach,Port Barton, San Vicente, Palawan Philippines*
Sunny skies at Itaytay Beach,Port Barton,Palawan Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*UNBELIEVABLE SANDBAR! KALANGGAMAN island(BEST OF PHILIPPINES)*




*Seda Lio Resort at Lio Beach,El Nido Palawan,Philippines*




*Life Changing NORTH PHILIPPINES Adventure Day!!! Mount Pinatubo*




*THE PHILIPPINES IS PARADISE! ISLAND LIFE IN PORT BARTON*




*Breathtaking RICE TERRACES in BANAUE Northern Philippines Foreigners first reaction*




*Philippines Trip to El Nido + Bohol*




*Sicogon Island,Iloilo, Philippines+ Islas de Gigantes Island Hopping + Mt. Opao Trek,Philippines*




*FIRST IMPRESSIONS of Siquijor Island- Best of the Philippines*




*Siargao Islands Philippines. Aerial view*




*PANGLAO Island, Bohol It's More Fun in the Philippines!*




*Is this really Manila Didnt´t expect this in the Philippines!*




*Boracay Island , Philippines. Aerial view*




*Top 5 places to visit in Coron Palawan The most beautiful island in Philippines*




*We couldn't breathe on TAAL VOLCANO, Tagaytay Philippines the smallest active Volcano on Earth*




*El Nido Philippines - BEST BEACHES in the world! - Palawan*




*Busuanga Coron islands. Philippines. Aerial view*




*Amanpulo-The WHITEST SAND in the world! Palawan Philippines*













https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Inaladelan Island and the Turtle Spot,Port Barton, Palawan Philippines*
Inaladelan Island and the Turtle Spot,Port Barton, Palawan Philippines by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
_*For more Photos Visit*_ - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Beaches at Qingdao (Shandong Province) - 山东青岛海滩*
Qingdao City, Shandong Province, Northern China


By *骆驼的眼睛* from 500px.com











By *摄影师胖子* from 500px.com












oscillation said:


> by ylteva
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Sam Mun Tsai Area in Tai Po District (Hong Kong) - 香港新界 大埔 三門仔 *
New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China











香港新界 大埔 三門仔 by Janetli SF **Xiao Guo Tai**, on Flickr







































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Pingtan Island off the East Coast of Fuzhou (Fujian Province) - 福建福州 平潭岛*
Pingtan County, Fuzhou City, Fujian Province, Eastern China


By *大张* from 500px.com















































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dadonghai Bay and Yalong Bay at the Tropical Resort City of Sanya (Hainan Province) - 海南三亚 大东海和亚龙湾*
Sanya City, Hainan Province, Southern China


*Sanya Bay*, *Dadonghai Bay* and *Xiaodonghai Bay* are the three bays that adjacent to Sanya's City Centre.
However, they are *NOT* the most scenic bays in Sanya, the more scenic bays are along Sanya's outer east coasts, they are:

*Yalong Bay*, *Haitang Bay* and the lesser known *Zhuwan Bay* and *Houhai Bay* with natural coral reefs and crystal clear water. 










DJI_0036 by Fairylyy, on Flickr









DJI_0021 by Fairylyy, on Flickr









DJI_0020 by Fairylyy, on Flickr
























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Ham Tin Wan Bays at Sai Kung Peninsula (Hong Kong) - 香港 西贡咸田湾*
New Territories, Hong Kong SAR, Southern China











IMG_0964.jpg by XexeX, on Flickr










Tung Wan 東灣 Tai Wan 大灣 Ham Tin Wan 鹹田灣 by sentwinsen, on Flickr









Tung Wan 東灣 by sentwinsen, on Flickr









Tai Wan 大灣 and Ham Tin Wan 鹹田灣 by sentwinsen, on Flickr



































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Green Island (Taiwan) - 臺灣臺東 綠島*
Taitung County, East Taiwan










哈巴狗與睡美人 by 伊森 ♥, on Flickr



























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Penghu National Scenic Area (Taiwan) - 臺灣 澎湖國家風景區*
Penghu County, West Taiwan



By *Jennifer 真泥佛 * Taiwan* from flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/48024570398/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/48035720028/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/48024686512/sizes/l









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jennifer-kecl/48085628361/sizes/l






























​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Qilianyu (or 7-connected-islets) Coral Reefs and Islets at the South China Sea (Hainan Province) - 海南 西沙群岛 七连屿* 
*Sansha City*, Hainan Province, Southern China


Qilianyu (or 7-connected-islets) Coral Reefs and Islets are part of the larger *Xisha Islands (or Paracel Islands as known to the West)*



by Guo Cheng from Xinhua News Agency












































































































​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Volcanic Weizhou Island (Guangxi) - 广西北海 涠洲岛*
Beihai City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *柳戈涉影* from 500px.com













































​


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

little universe said:


> *Sam Mun Tsai Area in Tai Po District (Hong Kong) - 香港新界 大埔 三門仔 *
> New Territories, Hong Kong Special Administrative Region, Southern China
> 
> 
> ...


That photo does not show any part of Sam Mun Tsai, but is looking north towards the Pat Sin Leng hills. No major beaches in that part of town but hiking trails uphill. There was a huge controversy with the government trying to create an artificial beach a few years ago and environmentalists cried an ecological disaster in the making.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Volcanic Weizhou Island (Guangxi) - 广西北海 涠洲岛*
Beihai City, Guangxi Autonomous Region, Southern China


By *GA* from 500px.com












































​


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Yalong Bay Sanya Hainan, China
Hainan 13-Sanya-Yalong-Plage (8) by Jacques Beaulieu, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Yalong Bay Sanya Hainan, China
Hainan 13-Sanya-Yalong-Plage (9) by Jacques Beaulieu, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Putuo Island, Zhezhiang Province, China
Crowded Beach in Zhujiajian by Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Putuo Island, Zhezhiang Province, China
Beach in Zhujiajian by Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Qingdao Shandong, China
Qingdao No. 1 beach area by mei wang, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Qingdao Shandong, China
Qingdao en bord de mer.Plage N°1. 2 by Antoine 49, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Portonovo, Italy
Portonovo by Luca Rocchetti, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Portonovo, Italy 
Clandestino_8836 by Antonio Castagna, on Flickr
Santa Maria di Porto Novo, Italy
Dettagli_estivi_04 by Antonio Castagna, on Flickr


----------



## brockupo (Dec 28, 2008)

*Porta Vega Beach,Dimasalang, Masbate,Philippines* 
Porta Vega Beach by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
One Fine Day by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Blue Lagoon, Pangabangan Island, Libjo, Dinagat Islands, Philippines*
Crystal Sea by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*The beach at Babas Cove at Basilisa town, Dinagat province.* 
Babas Cove by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Cagbalete Island, Mauban, Quezon province, Philippines.* 
Island Escape by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Bonbon Beach in Romblon town, Romblon province.,Philippines*
Beach Curves by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Crystalline waters at the Palad Sandbar, Maniwaya Island, Marinduque.,Philippines*
Crystal Blue by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
*Luxury Resort + Diving Apo Island,Dumaguete,Philippines*




*Corregidor Island near Manila,Philippines*




*Pico De Loro, Nasugbu,Batangas 1 Hour From Manila,Philippines*




*5 Day Tao Expedition from El Nido, Palawan to Coron,Philippines*




*Batad Rice Terraces, Northern Philippines*




*Lio Beach,Elnido Palawan,Philippines*




*Sugba Lagoon and Kawhagan Island in Siargao,Philippines*




*Camiguin Island,Philippines* 




*Nacpan Beach + Duli beach,El Nido,Philippines* 




*Carabao Island,Romblon,Philippines 1 hour boat ride from Boracay* 




*Vigan,Philippines* 




*Balabac Islands, Southern Palawan,Philippines* 




*Balesin Island,Polillo, Quezon province,Philippines* 




*Intramuros, the walled city that Manila used to be.* 




*Kandaya Resort,Daanbantayan,Cebu,Philippines DRONES-HORSES-HOUSE TOUR*




*Coron Ultimate Island Hopping Tour,Palawan Philippines.* 




*Marimegmeg Beach aka Vanilla beach VALENTINE’S DAY trip EL NIDO, Palawan*




*Bohol + Southern Cebu.A week in The Philippines* 




*Punta Fuego,Nasugbu, Batangas. Why we live in the Philippines* 




*Elnido,Pangulasian Island,Philippines* 




*My Ultimate Philippines top 10 After 5 visits* 













https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15028590699/
*Balicasag Island,Bohol,Philippines* 
Balicasag Island by J. P. Leo Castillo, on Flickr
_*For more Photos Visit*_ - *Some damn Breathtaking Philippines Travel Pictures*
http://philippines.forumsland.com/philippines-about2.html _*PHILIPPINES 7,107 ISLAND PARADISE*_
*House And Land* *IN THE PHILIPPINES*
http://www.filbuild.com/


----------



## top institution (Apr 23, 2020)

Zaz965 said:


> Brela, Croatia
> dreaming of Croatia by Judith Noack, no Flickr


Very nice photo!  Here is also a video of a beach from island Cres in Croatia, from last week: 






Chilling Summer Video from last week in Croatia


----------



## top institution (Apr 23, 2020)

Chilling Summer/Spring Beach Video from last week in Croatia


----------



## top institution (Apr 23, 2020)

The E.N.D said:


> Bloubergstrand | Cape Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice photo  
Check also my Beach Video from Croatia:


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Belize in February - March of 2020 just prior to the Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of South Florida beaches. The infrastructure of Brickell and Sunny Isles Beach can be seen very well.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Florida's Gulf Coast Beaches!


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K Drone Footage of Bali, Nusa Penida and Yogyakarta.


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Awesome 4K drone footage of Kenya.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RODA BEACH, CÍES ISLANDS, PONTEVEDRA, GALICIA, SPAIN

Islas Cíes, Galicia, ES by Marian Si, en Flickr*


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Władysławowo, Poland

Baltic sea beach by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## scarer (Jan 7, 2015)

*CANCÚN*










[email protected]


----------



## adam79 (Nov 1, 2012)

Półwysep Helski, Poland

Półwysep Helski by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## PetrusCity (Feb 4, 2019)

*Pipa Beach, Tibau do Sul, Brazil*


Rio Grande do Norte - Pipa by silene andrade, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*LA CONCHA BEACH, SAN SEBASTIÁN/DONOSTIA, BASQUE COUNTRY, SPAIN

Donostia y la Concha en la hora azul - Donostia at the blue hour. by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr*


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bahía Creek, Río Negro, Argentina*

Bahía Creek by Evangelina Laura, en Flickr


----------



## Maksimtectonikman (Aug 13, 2009)

*Palermo italy*
mondello beach








by Giacomo Calcagno, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Happy Cow- Goa Beach in India
Happy Cow- Goa Beach in India by Shir Gutman, on Flickr


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

Tumon Bay, Guam









__
https://flic.kr/p/cATrnd


----------



## AKKS (Sep 13, 2012)

Bahia Las Aguilas con Bachata Sensual


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Itacaré - Bahia - Brazil










Morro de São Paulo - Bahia - Brazil










Trancoso - Bahia - Brazil










Curuipe - Bahia - Brazil










Patacho - Alagoas - Brazil 











Paripueira - Alagoas - Brazil


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Beaches of Triozerye Bay in Russian Far East Region




































Drone Travel Blog🔸Vladivostok (@totonodrone) • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 1 Following, 290 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Drone Travel Blog🔸Vladivostok (@totonodrone)




instagram.com


----------



## AntonBeck (Sep 15, 2012)

10 Most Beautiful Beaches in the World 
01:19 #10 Shipwreck Beach - Greece
02:25 #9 Zlatni Rat - Croatia
03:36 #8 El Nido - Philippines
05:06 #7 Black Sand Beach - Iceland
06:29 #6 Oludeniz - Turkey
08:02 #5 Copacabana - Brazil
09:13 #4 Maya Bay - Thailand
10:33 #3 Whitehaven Beach - Australia
11:29 #2 Tulum - Mexico
13:01 #1 Anse Source D'Argent - Seychelles


----------



## Cratus (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry but Brazil has a lot of other beaches and most of them are way more beautiful than Copacabana which is just famous. 

Aracabitinha - Rio de Janeiro State - Brazil










Lencois Maranhenses - Maranhao










Sao Miguel dos Milagres - Alagoas










Sancho - Pernambuco - Brazil


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Beach of Baltiysk, Kaliningrad Region, Russia


















Игорь. Интересные Путешествия (@mr.zhivichkin) • Instagram photos and videos


44K Followers, 237 Following, 857 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Игорь. Интересные Путешествия (@mr.zhivichkin)




instagram.com


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Campello / Alicante, Spain.


----------



## Sachinviji (Jun 6, 2017)

Thoothukudi Beach !!


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar, Spain.
Manacá by Inaki Iglesias, en Flickr*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Beach at Moraira, looking towards Calp (north of Benidorm)


----------



## The E.N.D (Oct 16, 2008)

Grotto Beach | Hermanus | South Africa































































Source:me​


----------



## densha otaku (Feb 9, 2005)

St Heliers Bay, Auckland, New Zealand

I took the photo on Monday 14 March at 3:23 pm; the temperature was 25°C.

St Heliers is a suburb 10 kilometres east of central Auckland. In the background is Rangitoto Island, a volcano which emerged from the sea about 600 years ago.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

beach of Porto Ferro, Sardinia:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Playa y Puerto de Tazacorte


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

CULLERA / Valencia, Spain.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Puerto de Sagunto, Spain.*


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

*Los Cabos*
Mexico


Los Arcos Wave.jpg by Paul Gill, en Flickr


Azul claro casi blanco by Alvaro Cruz Ramos, en Flickr​


----------

